# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Dr. Ibrahim Rugova - Presidenti i parë i Republikës së Kosovës

## Albanino

*Biografi e shkurtër* 

Ibrahim Rugova u lind më 2 dhjetor 1944 në fshatin Cerrcë, komuna e Istogut, në Kosovë. 

Më 10 janar 1945, komunistët jugosllavë ia pushkatojnë babain e tij Ukë Rugova dhe gjyshin Rrustë Rugova, që kishte qenë luftëtar i njohur kundër çetave çetnike që po depërtonin gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore në krahinën e Rugovës. 

Ibrahim Rugova mbaroi shkollimin e mesëm në Pejë më 1967. Diplomoi në Degën e Albanologjisë të Fakultetit të Filozofisë të Universitetit të Prishtinës më 1971. 

Zoti Rugova qëndroi gjatë një viti akademik (1976-77) në Paris, në Ecole Pratique des Hautes Etudes, nën mbikëqyrjen e Prof. Roland Barthes-it, ku ndoqi interesimet e veta shkencore në studimin e letërsisë, me përqëndrim në teorinë letrare. 


Ibrahim Rugova mori doktoratën në letërsisë në Universitetin e Prishtinës më 1984. 

Më 1996, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u zgjodh anëtar korrespondent i Akademisë së Arteve dhe të Shkencave të Kosovës. 

      Po në këtë vit ai u shpall doktor nderi i Universitetit të Parisit VIII në Paris. 

Autor i dhjetë librave (shih më poshtë), Dr. Ibrahim Rugova ishte në nismë redaktor në gazetën e studentëve "Bota e re" dhe në revistën shkencore "Dituria" (1971-72), që botoheshin në Prishtinë. Pastaj për afro dy dekada, Dr. Rugova punoi në Institutin Albanologjik të Prishtinës si hulumtues i letërsisë. Për një kohë ka qenë kryeredaktor i revistës "Gjurmime albanologjike", që e nxirrte ky Institut. 

Dr. Rugova është zgjedhur kryetar i Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës më 1988, i cili u bë bërthamë e fuqishme e lëvizjes shqiptare që po kundërshtonte sundimin komunist serb/jugosllav në Kosovë. 

Si intelektual me nam që i jepte zë kësaj lëvizjeje intelektuale e politike, Dr. Rugova u zgjodh më 23 dhjetor 1989 kryetar i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës (LDK), partisë së parë politike në Kosovë që e sfidoi drejtpërdrejt regjimin komunist në fuqi. 

LDK-ja u bë shpejt forca politike prijëse në Kosovë, duke mbledhur shumicën e popullit, edhe pse në ndërkohë u shfaqën në skenë edhe edhe parti e grupe të tjera. 

Nën udhëheqjen e Dr. Ibrahim Rugovës, LDK-ja, në bashkëpunim me forcat e tjera politike shqiptare në Kosovë dhe me Kuvendin e atëhershëm të Kosovës, përmbylli kornizën ligjore për institucionalizimin e pavarësisë së Kosovës. 

Deklarata e Pavarësisë (2 korrik 1990), shpallja e Kosovës Republikë dhe miratimi i kushtetutës së saj (7 shtator 1990), referendumi popullor për pavarësinë dhe sovranitetin e Kosovës mbajtur në fund të shtatorit të vitit 1991, qenë prelud për zgjedhjet e para shumëpartiake për Kuvendin e Kosovës dhe zgjedhjet presidenciale në Republikën e Kosovës më 24 maj 1992. 

LDK-ja fitoi shumicën dërrmuese të deputetëve në Kuvend, në të cilin përfaqësoheshin edhe tri parti të tjera, ndërsa Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u zgjodh Kryetar i Republikës së Kosovës me shumicë dërrmuese të votës. 

Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u rizgjodh Kryetar i Republikës së Kosovës në zgjedhjet e mbajtura në mars të vitit 1998. Partia e tij, LDK, fitoi shumicën e vendeve në Kuvendin e Republikës së Kosovës në atë vit. 

Nën udhëheqjen e Rugovës, LDK-ja fitoi 58% të votave të elektoratit në zgjedhjet lokale, të sponsorizuara ndërkombëtarisht, në Kosovën e pasluftës, në tetor të vitit 2000. 


Çmimet dhe titujt ndërkombëtarë: 

- Më 1995, Dr. Rugovës iu dha Çmimi për paqe i Fondacionit Paul Litzer në Danimarkë. 

- Më 1996, Ibrahim Rugova u shpall Doktor Nderi (Honoris Causa) i Universitetit të Parisit VIII Sorbonë, Francë.

- Më 1998, Rugova iu nda Çmimi Saharov i Parlamentit Evropian. 

- Në vitin 1999, Rugova mori Çmimin për paqe të qytetit Mynster (Münster), Gjermani, ndërsa u shpall qytetar nderi i qyteteve italiane: Venedikut, Milanos dhe Breshias (Brecscia). 

- Në vitin 2000, Dr. Rugova mori Çmimin për paqe të Unionit Demokratik të Katalonisë "Manuel Carrasco i Formiguera", në Barcelonë, Spanjë. 

- Në vitin 2004, Fondacioni panevropian Coudenhove-Kalergi i ka ndarë Presidentit të Kosovës, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, Çmimin e Evropës për vitin 2004. Bartës të mëhershëm të Çmimit të Evropës janë: 

- Mbreti i Spanjës Huan Karlos, - Helmut Kol, - Ronald Regan-i, - Oto fon Habsburg dhe - Emil Konstantinesku. 

- Në vitin 2004, Gjenerali Xheri Bek, komandant i Brigadës Multinacionale të KFOR-it Lindja, i cili ishte për një vizitë lamtumirëse te Presidenti i Kosovës ditën e hënë më 16 shkurt 2004, ia dorëzoi Dr. Rugovës fletëlavdërimin e nënshkruar nga zëvendësguvernatorja e Pensilvanisë, znj. Kethrinë Bejkër Noll (Catherine Baker Knoll). 

“...Në emër të 12 milionë qytetarëve të Pensilvanisë, dua t'ju shpreh lavdatë për arritjet tuaja të jashtëzakonshme dhe t'ju falënderoj për miqësinë tuaj ndaj Shteteve të Bashkuara.”  (znj. Kethrinë Bejkër Noll)

- Në vitin 2004, Presidenti i Kosovës Dr.Ibrahim Rugova, në një ceremoni solemne të zhvilluar të hënën më 2 shkurt 2004, pasdite në qytetin e Belgjikës Atverpen (Anvers), është shpallur Senator Nderi i Evropës nga Senati i Evropës. Ky është grupacion i figurave më eminente të skenës politike evropiane nga i cili nderohen personalitete më në zë të botës së politikës, gazetarisë, të shkencave ekzakte apo humane të cilët ka dhënë kontributin e tyre për demokracinë paqen, zhvillimin apo stabilitetin në Evropë. 

"Edhe me kundërshtimet e këtyre viteve që i kanë bërë në skenën politike Ibrahim Rugovës, Presidenti i Kosovës ka patur kurajon që të vazhdojë të përpiqet për idealin e tij në një nga zonat më të vështira të Ballkanit". 

"Është shumë e vështirë që të luftosh për vetëvendosjen dhe vullnetin e lirë të një populli të vogël, kur kjo nuk korrespondon me dëshirën e popujve të mëdhenj. Rugova vazhdoi që të luftojë vetëm, ndonjëherë pa hasur në mirëkuptim për një ideal që do të mund t'i japë Evropës atë paqe për të cilën ne kemi nevojë. Është pikërisht kjo gjë që do ta nderojë sot me titullin Senator Evropian që të mos dekurajohet". (Z. Oto fon Habsburg)

- Më 9 shtator 2004, Ibrahim Rugova u shpall Doktor Nderi (Honoris Causa) i Universitetit të Tiranës.

----------


## kosovar

KUSH PO I SULET PIRAMIDËS SË RUGOVËS?

[Shkruar nga: Nexhmedin Spahiu[/b]

Këtyre ditëve kanë filluar gjyqet sërbe ndaj dhjetra të rinjëve shqiptarë nga Kosova nën akuzën se janë pjesëtarë të Lëvizjes Kombëtare për Çlirimin e Kosovës dhe të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Disa ditë më parë në zemër të Kosovës, në Skënderaj, qendër e krahinës së Drenicës, u plagosën dy policë sërbë. Përgjegjësinë për këtë akt e mori Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës. Po këtyre ditëve doli proklamata e UÇK-së lokale të Prishtinës me anën e të cilës ata "pushojnë" hiç më pak as më shumë se veprimtarinë e LDK-së dhe gjithë partive tjera shqiptare në Kosovë dhe kërkojnë nga popullata e Kosovës që trepërqindëshin të mos e hedhin në llogaritë e Rugovës dhe Bukoshit, por në llogarinë e tyre, si e vetmja forcë liridashëse dhe liriprurëse e Kosovës. Me fjalë tjera, tani e tutje Rugova dhe e gjithë klasa politike kosovare që drejtohet nga ai, u shpallën tradhtarë. 
Pse ndodh kështu? Në fakt, kur filloi të rrokullisej gjeopolitika e Ballkanit, Perëndimi ishte i interesuar që këto procese të mos dilnin jashtë kontrollit. Promotorë të kësaj rrokullisjeje ishin sërbët dhe sllovenët. Sllovenët, si populli më i qytetruar dhe më perëndimor ndër gjithë ish vendet komuniste, në mënyrën më të përsosur shpallën dhe realizuan aspiratën e tyre për pavarësi, demokraci dhe Evropë. Në anën tjetër, sërbët, të cilët me shumë sakrifica krijuan miniperandorinë ballkanike të quajtur Jugosllavi, reaguan për ta mbrojtur atë. Kjo ishte nisma e këtij procesi. Derisa po zhvillohej ky konflikt, Perëndimi e në radhë të parë SHBA-të, ishin të interesuar që t'i mbanin të fjetur të tjerët. Natyrisht, Tugjmani e më pastaj Izetbegoviqi, u zgjuan kur u erdhi radha. Fati i gjeografisë së drejtimit të këtyre proceseve deshi që Kosova të priste më gjatë radhën e saj. Në këtë sens u zhvillua piramida politike e Rugovës. 

Deri në Dhjetor 1989, kur edhe u themelua Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, Rugova bashkë me Zekiria Canën, konsiderohej njëri ndër intelektualët më të fortë, më liberalë dhe më të guximshëm të Kosovës. Këtë autoritet ai e gëzonte vetëm brenda qarqeve intelektuale. Në publik ai ishte pothuaj i panjohur. Ajo që e bëri të njohur ishte deklarata e tij, tejet e guximshme për kohën, për gazetën gjermane "Der Shpigel", se nëse Perëndimi nuk do të ketë mirëkuptim për kërkesat tona, atëherë ne do t'i drejtohemi për ndihmë Shqipërisë. Ishin këto fjalët më heretike që opinioni i atëhershëm kosovar pati rastin t'i dëgjojë nga goja e një intelektuali. Në fakt, biografia e Rugovës ishte shumë tipike për intelektualët kosovarë. Babai dhe gjyshi të vrarë nga partizanët, i shkolluar me shumë mundime, anëtar i Lidhjes Komuniste të Jugosllavisë, pakëz i indoktrinuar nga titizmi e pak më shumë nga enverizmi, e megjithatë i brumosur me patriotizëm tradicional. Ky pra ishte Ibrahim Rugova. 

Hyrja e bujshme e Rugovës në politikë u shoqërua dhe u kondicionua me gjeopolitikën e Perëndimit në Ballkan. Ata që bën që Rugova të humbiste sensin për realitetin, ishin pikërisht amerikanët, duke i dhënë një vend më të madh nga ai që i përkiste në atë kohë. Pikërisht vajtja e tij në Amerikë dhe pritja spektakolare që i bën amerikanët duke i siguruar një ekskortë më dinjitoze se ministrit të jashtëm sovjetik të atëhershëm, Shevarnadze, ishte ajo që ngriti piramidën politike të Rugovës. Që këtu Rugova filloi të jepte premtime pa mbulesë. Ai ofronte zgjidhjen më joshëse: "Kini durim se me ndihmën e Perëndimit dhe, në radhë të parë të SHBA-ve, çdo gjë do të bëhet mirë". Para këtij opcioni, opozita reale e tij nuk kishte asnjë shansë. Opozita e vërtetë e Rugovës ishte në pozitën e një banke serioze (që ofron kamatë 4-5 % në vit), përballë firmave dhe fondacioneve mashtruese piramidale që ofronin kamata 25 % në muaj. Partitë politike që u krijuan para dhe pas kësaj ngjarjeje, detyrimisht u bën satelitë të tij. Në fakt, Rugova qysh në fillim e ndjente nevojën e opozitës, e sidomos asaj me prirje radikale, madje i ftonte ata që nuk pajtoheshin me të që t'i bëheshin opozitë, por nuk e kuptonte se me premtimet e tij pa mbulesë, po ia zinte frymën asaj. Autori i këtyre rreshtave në një artikull të datës 20.12.1990 të botuar në revistën "Republika", ka shkruar se opozita e vërtetë e Rugovës mund të lind vetëm duke shkruar me grafite nëpër mure: LDK - parti tradhtare. Në fakt u deshën 7 vite që kjo gjë të ndodhte. 

Në ndërkohë, dy ishin përpjekjet kryesore për t'i zënë karriken Rugovës, përpjekje këto që nuk kishin të bënin aspak me ndryshim thelbësor të kursit politik, por vetëm me lëvizje të brendëshme karrikesh të motivuara për synime karriere politike. 

E para qe ajo e vitit 1990, kur me arsyetimin se Perëndimi do të kishte më tepër simpati për Kosovën, në rast se ajo do të udhëhiqej nga një shqiptar katolik, u bënë përpjekjet që Rugova të zëvendësohej nga prifti katolik, dr. Dom Lush Gjergji. Rugova nuk u dorëzua thjesht duke e injoruar këtë përpjekje. 

Përpjekja e dytë qe ajo e vitit 1996, kur Berisha u përpoq ta zëvendësonte Rugovën me Demaçin. Kjo përpjekje dështoi për shkakun se Berisha e kishte humbur autoritetin e vet në Kosovë, qysh një vit më parë, duke e zbutur kërkesën e tij për Kosovën nga pavarësia në autonomi, si dhe për faktin se, në kohën kur po përkrahte Demaçin, përkrahte edhe Vuk Drashkoviqin, çka për kosovarët bëhej edhe më i dyshimtë në qëllimet e tij. 

Orvatja e tretë anti-Rugovë, që, si duket, ka të bëjë jo vetëm me karriken e tij, por edhe me kursin e tij politik, është ajo e përfaqësuesit të Zyrës Amerikane në Kosovë, McCllellen, i cili kohëve të fundit, nëpër zyrat e Bashkësisë Islame të Kosovës, po u thotë hoxhallarëve se Rugova po gënjen dhe se është i pafe, pasi ka deklaruar në shtypin francez se është vetëm formalisht musliman. 

Në fakt, gabimi kryesor aktual i Rugovës duhet të jetë shtyrja e zgjedhjeve. Deklaratat e zyrëtarëve amerikanë ishin se janë kundër mbajtjes së zgjedhjeve shqiptare në Kosovë. Ata thanë se kishin qenë edhe kundër zgjedhjeve të para, por në fund të fundit për këtë gjë le të vendosnin vetë shqiptarët e Kosovës. Shumëkush në Kosovë këtë mesazh e kuptoi si shenjë: po jua mbajti mbani zgjedhjet ashtu si i keni mbajtur edhe herën e parë. Kështu nuk e kuptoi apo nuk deshi ta kuptojë Rugova. Ai i shtyu zgjedhjet për Dhjetor duke u thirrur pikërisht në këshillat amerikane. Rugova sikur harroi se ishin pikërisht zgjedhjet 1992-shit ato që i dhanë autoritet atij që të takohej me burrashtetas që nga Demireli, Mocku, Kinkeli e deri të Christoferi, Al Gore e Clintoni. Shtyrja e zgjedhjeve, duke nënkuptuar këtu vështirësitë dhe rreziqet që ato mbartin për situatën aktuale në rajon, i bëri të huajt të mendojnë se Rugova po hamendet në rrugën e nisur për pavarësi dhe se është më tepër i interesuar për një shoqëri kosovare klandestine, se sa për një shoqëri me institucione. Po e njëjta gjë po ndodh në opinionin e brendshëm. Fatëkeqësia më e madhe në këtë drejtim është se asnjëri, me sadopak autoritet, nuk po merr guximin ta sfidojë Rugovën për postin e Presidentit. Të gjithë ata që e kritikojnë Rugovën mbesin vetëm deri te kritika. Ndërsa, ata që po e sfidojnë Rugovën, po e fshehin identitetin e vet pas emrave buçitës të çlirimtarëve. Këta të fundit, po e përdorin me sukses argumentin: "kur nuk bëhen zgjedhjet, atëherë legjitimiteti del nga gryka e pushkës." 

Kush janë çlirimtarët e Kosovës? 

Ishin pikërisht mediat perëndimore (BBC, The Washington Times, etj.), ato që u dhanë publicitet organizatave të fshehta në Kosovë. Në fillim dyshohej nëse këto organizata të fshehta ekzistonin vërtetë apo ishin fiktive. Prononcimi i parë i Lëvizjes Kombëtare për Çlirimin e Kosovës u bë përmes një interviste të Sejdi Veselit, zëdhënës i kësaj organizate, në gazetën "Koha Jonë" në Tiranë, në korrik të vitit 1995 . Prononcimi i organizatës tjetër, Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, u bë përmes një marrjeje përgjegjësie për një akt të kryer dhe shpalljes së aleancës me Lëvizjen Popullore të Kosovës, që është organizatë e enveristëve kosovarë në Zvicër. 

Që në paraqitjet e para, kishte një dallim në qasjet e shqiptarëve ndaj këtyre dy organizatave. Lëvizja Kombëtare për Çlirimin e Kosovës, edhe pse ishte kundër politikës pacifiste, nuk mori përsipër asnjë akt dhune. 

Për aktet e organizatës tjetër fillimisht mendohej se janë vepër direkte e UDB-së. Dyshimin e shtonin akoma më tepër vetë aktet e tyre. Në fakt, ata vrisnin më shumë shqiptarë se sa sërbë. Viktimat ishin, kryesisht, njerëz pa peshë politike: hallexhinj shqiptarë që detyroheshin të bashkëpunonin më sërbët nga gjendja e rëndë ekonomike dhe dobësia e karakterit të tyre, si dhe policë sërbë. Në fakt veprimi i parë me peshë politike, atentati ndaj rektorit sërb, Radivoje Papoviq, hasi në reagimin e rreptë sërb, me burgosjen e dhjetra të rinjëve shqiptarë nën akuzën se janë anëtarë të organizatave të lartpërmendura. 

Një pjesë e madhe e popullatës në Kosovë dyshonin dhe ende dyshojnë se mos vrasja "kuislingëve shqiptarë" është një përgaditje e terrenit për likuidimet që mendon t'i bëjë vetë UDB-ja në të ardhmen. Natyrisht, UDB-ja ka mundësi që për secilin shqiptar të përhapë opinione se gjoja është bashkëpunëtor sërb e më pas ta vrasë e ta vajtojë, dhe për këtë të thotë se e kanë bërë organizatat e fshehta shqiptare. Deri ku mund të zgjasin këto lojëra varet shumë edhe nga serioziteti i këtyre organizatave. Duke qenë se nuk dihet se kush i udhëheqë dhe cilët janë anëtarët e këtyre organizatave, është shumë e vështirë të flitet se çfarë peshe dhe orientimesh politike përfaqësojnë ata. 

Lëvizja Kombëtare për Çlirimin e Kosovës ka organin e saj "Çlirimi", ku bëhet kujdes që, pos atdhetarizmit, të mos zbulohet asnjë orientim tjetër politik i saj. Kjo ka të ngjarë që bëhet me qëllim që njerëzit të mos largohen prej saj për shkak të bindjeve të ndryshme politike. Kështu është vepruar në lëvizjet partizane në Jugosllavi, e deri diku edhe në Shqipëri, gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore. E vetmja shenjë dalluese është fakti se në organin "Çlirimi" përdoret paksa shpesh fjala popull si nocion leninist. Kjo gjë të le të mendosh se orientimet e tyre janë të majta. Kjo organizatë është deklaruar botërisht kundër Lëvizjes Popullore të Kosovës dhe kundër Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës. Cili do të jetë identiteti i saj fizik dhe politik mbetet të shihet nga veprimet e saj në të ardhmen. 

Në anën tjetër, Ushtria Çlirimtare e Kosovës, përmes motos së saj: "Për ZOTIN dhe për KOSOVËN", të bën të kuptosh se fjala është për njerëz me orientime politike të djathta (sepse marksistët e leninistët nuk kanë ZOT), por bashkëpunimi i tyre me Lëvizjen Popullore të Kosovës (organizatë e njohur, përmes organit të saj "Zëri i Kosovës", si enveriste dhe e vetmja organizatë kosovare që përkrahë rebelimin e armatosur në Jug të Shqipërisë), nuk të lë prap të paragjykosh. Sidoqoftë, bashkëpunimi me LPK-në mund të jetë edhe për shkak të orientimit të përbashkët jopacifist, por është e zorshme të besohet se enveristët përkrahin dikënd që nuk është i llojit të tyre, të paktën jo në mënyrë të sinqertë.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Klan", Tiranë, 25.05.1997 
"Koha e Re", Tiranë, 06.06.1997 
"Republika", Lubjanë, Qershor 1997

----------


## kosovar

PAFUQIA E TË SHPREHURIT TONË - FISHEKZJARRE TË MILOSHEVICIT 

*Shkruar nga: François Mastrangela*

          Edhe po të krijohet përshtypja se Milosheviçi është harruar politikisht, efektet helmatisëse të ndërmarrjes së tij vazhdojnë edhe më tutje të përhapen. Origjinën e fishekzjarreve të përpunuara nga Milosheviqi e shoh në pafuqinë e të shprehurit tonë, veçmas po të shihet ngarendja për shkrime në akull. Kjo mënyrë shkrimi mëson se, përdorimi i athët i ideve, në mënyrë të veçantë pëlhurëzon pandërprerë fëtyrën e shtetit; ajo ndërlidhë në vazhdimësi dinjitetin e pafund të personit me konfliktin e pashmangshëm që i përqanë. A është e pamundëshme të vendoset thelbi i Ligjit, që pasohet nga përftimet e politikës!

          Nëse unë ia mveshi Miloshevicit se e ka krijuar UCK-në si përfaqësuese të qëndrimit të tij mohues në Kosovë, më duhet që, logjikisht, ti shikoj si fatale partitë politike që e pasojnë. Në gjiun e Parlamentit të ri kosovar (me kompetenca simbolike!) krimbi politko-mafaioz përpiqet me ngulm, duke mos synuar asgjë tjetër, të vendoset rehatshëm e përgjithmonë në mishin e butë të frytit institucional që po piqet; është kohë e kalkulimeve të ndyta dhe mashtrimeve qytetare. Për ti bërë benë kësaj mënxyre, a sdo të ishte absurd që ta quanim vetëm Milosheviqin industrialist dinak ? Poashtu, në shpalosje të këtyre faqeve, do të shohim të dali në pah, për më tepër, një adresë tjetër: është vet Ibrahim Rugova të cilit i drejtohem. Por, shtrëngohem të rrëfehem pikllueshëm se, deri më tashti, përgjigja e tij më bëhet se mungon kafshueshëm.

          I paisur me një bagazh universitar në gjuhësi, shpikës i një strategjie të matur që daton prej viteve të zeza, i pasur me një konsideratë ndërkombëtare, me një fjalë - Ibrahim Rugova, a nuk e kishte, pikërisht ai, vokacionin e zhbërjes së dredhisë së Milosheviçit? A sdo të duhej që ai, i pari, të denonconte mashtrimin qytetar që së shpejti do të krijonte mullëzën e qelbur? Tashti kur të korruptuarit e UCK-së kanë lëmuar vetitë e tyre, tashti kur kanë mësuar të sakrifikojnë kodet e shenjta të Komunikimit, nuk lejohet që edhe më tutje të përtypet avazi i njëjtë i dialogut i tolerancës, i koncensusit, apo edhe për më shumë:- të predikot pa të drejtë fashitja: kjo fjalë e ndjeshme tashmë është bërë cfilitëse, poshtëruese. Pas vrasjes së miqve politikë nga më të sigurtët e më të saktët të Ibrahim Rugovës, recitimi i ngushtë i formulave të përshpirtshme, që sot e tutje, mbështjellin në turp dhe padenjësi; shërbimi ndaj së vërtetës është një detyrë e rëndë. A sdo të ishte e domosdoshme që më shumë të karakterizohet e vlerësohet se sa të varroset sakrifica e Enver Malokut, ajo e Fehmi Aganit, e Shaban Manajt, apo e Xhemajl Mustafës?- e shumë të tjerëve që ranë në rrethana të pandriçuara. I ngatërruar në petkun prestigjioz të Presidentit historik, Zotëri Rugova a i ka edhe më tutje duart e lira që të kryesoj jetëfatin e vendit të vet? Apo sështë bërë lodër e një faune të dyshimtë? E, batërdisja mafioze - a nuk i ka kapur tashmë sferat e larta të LDK-së? Konstatimi i këtillë, pa pikë dyshimi, do të kundërshtonte vartësinë e përzishme: për spastruesit e së djeshmes, për kriminelët e veshur në petk festiv tashmë do të ishte më me leverdi që në personin e Ibrahim Rugovës, më parë të shihnin një simbol për shpërdorim, se sa një tradhtar për ta likuiduar...

          Më 15 qershor 1999, në Bernë u prita nga Ibrahim Rugova. Për katër orë (e ndryshe nga çpritej, çkënaqësi!) pata privilegjin e shquar që, në praninë e të shquarve të LDK-së, të bisedoj plot kënaqësi me të,. A do të ishte e vlerëshme që nga veçantitë e popujve të nxirrej një parim modern vetjakimi? Projekti politik i Ibrahim Rugovës a ishte për të nxjerrur mësime e rregulla të traditës së një gramatike fillestare përshtatur ushtrimit demokratik? Një luftë civile e intensitetit të ultë, megjithatë, a mos nuk e brente mbyturazi bashkësinë shqipfolëse? Garantimi perëndimor pas zgjedhjeve formalisht demokratike, a sdo të ndrynte zemërgursisht shërbyeshmërinë e principit institucional të Kosovës? A sdo ta ndalonte deri në ****ëtim nga një Europë vërtetësisht politike? 

          Fjalëmbrojtja ime për një Kosovë të pavarur përbën shtrirjen e lirë të këtij diskutimi.
Diskutimi nuk është mbyllur, e është pikësynimi ai të cilit spranoj që ti caktoj një afat, por, për aq sa dëshiroj të besoj se lojërat që po vijëzohen, mundësojnë për të apostrofuar ndërhyrës tjerë të mundshëm. Më pëlqen të paramendoj se kontributi i tyre do ti përqaset interesit, gjë që mungon në shikim tim të gjërave! Poashtu, a i është lënë taktit të tyre dyfarësh për tu paraqitur: përdorim i një letre të lirë elektronike, apo mbështetës formulari të fatit. Në këtë kuptim, unë rezervoj kënaqësinë që të publikoj, bashkëngjitur me tekstin tim, ato reagime që do të më duken më të plleshme- vizita e rregullt e kutisë sime të letërkëmbimit do të më bëjë me dije, së paku, në banoj apo jo në një shkretëtirë!

----------


## kosovar

VEPRA E BOGDANIT" E RUGOVËS - MONUMENT I REBELIMIT INTELEKTUAL

Ambicja e këtij shkrimi nuk është ta analizojë veprën e Pjetër Bogdanit e as studimin që i bëri dr.Ibrahim Rugova kësaj vepre madhështore. Ambicie e këtij shkrimi është që nga një kënd i caktuar ta paraqesë rolin dhe rëndësinë e këtij studimi, që paraqet nismën e një etape të re të mendimit intelektual shqiptar. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Vjeshtë 1984. Në Fakultetin e Shkencave Matematiko-Natyrore në Prishtinë formohej grupi letrar. Për emër të grupit u dha propozimi për emrin e Pjetër Bogdanit. Këtë emër nuk e mbante asnjë grup letrar, shoqatë, shkollë, institucion shkencor, rrugë, lagje, monument, fshat, qytet, etj., dhe prapëseprapë ky ishte propozimi më i kundërshtuar në mesin e dhjetëra propozimeve të tjera. Disi menjëherë u formua koalicioni "antibogdanian". U harruan propozimet dhe grindjet e mëparshme, duke kundërshtuar me ngulm emrin e Pjetër Bogdanit. Shumica e studentëve mendonin se Pjetër Bogdani ishte sërb, një pjesë kundërshtonin duke thënë se Bogdani s'kishte shkruar asgjë, duke qenë një prift i thjeshtë, derisa pjesa tjetër e studentëve mbronte tezën se nuk mund të bëhemi më të mençurit në botë dhe ta pagëzonin grupin letrar me një emër që nuk e ka asnjë institucion. Me vetë faktin që ky emër u kundërshtua më së shumti i la në hije propozimet e tjera dhe kështu faktikisht pa dashjen e shumicës së të pranishmëve çështja u shndërrua vetëm në një dilemë: për ose kundër emrit të Pjetër Bogdanit. Më në fund propozuesi përdori bllofin: "Propozimi ka ardhur nga lart". Studentët heshtazi pranuan këtë emër "të padëshiruar" për grupin e tyre letrar. Por, puna nuk përfundoi me kaq. Me të kuptuar se propozimi nuk na qenkësh "nga lart", rifilluan tentimet për heqjen e këtij emri. Të hiqej emri i Pjetër Bogdanit! Për të riun që kishte lexuar veprat e shkrimtarëve shqiptarë prej Barletit e deri te librat e parë të shkrimtarëve të rinj dhe shkrimtarëve të huaj prej Homerit e deri te Markesi, kjo ishte njësoj sikur të zhvarrosej një njeri të cilit nuk i kishte mbetur gjë tjetër përveçse emrit. Dhe vërtet, në hapësirën tepër të vogël që Dhimitër Shuteriqi kishte rezervuar për Pjetër Bogdanin në Historinë e Letërsisë Shqipe nuk kishte vend as për varrin e veprës së tij. Tani përgatitej zhvarrimi i sërishëm i Bogdanit, pagëzimi me emër tjetër i grupit të vetëm letrar që e mbante emrin e tij. Më në fund, pas disa muajsh përhapje thashethemesh, kërkim arsyesh pse dhe si erdhi ky emër, erdhi edhe zgjidhja përfundimtare për eliminimin e emrit të Bogdanit; u gjet emri me të cilin ai duhej të zëvendësohej. Mirëpo, në këtë kohë, vitrinat e librarive të Prishtinës filluan të shkëlqenin nga libri i posadalur nga shtypi: Ibrahim Rugova - vepra e Bogdanit 1675-1685. Në një libër dy emra provokativë! Bogdani dhe Rugova! Pjetër Bogdani diktonte një misteriozitet që s'kishte se si të shpjegohej. Ky misteriozitet reflektohej diku nga të çarat e kohës që në të njëjtën hapësirë e bënin gjithnjë e më të kuptimtë. Ibrahim Rugova provokonte në radhë të parë ngaqë dallohej nga kritikët e tjerë letrarë shqiptarë: Derisa më 1980 në parathënien e kompletit të veprave të Kadaresë vërente se "Kadare shkruan pa kurrfarë kompleksi inferioriteti apo të urrejtjes ndaj rezultateve poetike e artistike që njihen me teorinë e krijimit dhe të eksplikimit dhe del fitues në çdo teori dhe përvojë artistike, sepse disponon autonominë e vet krijuese", te Rugova vërehej një mospërfillje e normave të standartizuara me skemat e deriatëhershme të studimit letrar në shqip. Dhe tani ende pa u shpaluar libri, mbresat për Bogdanin dhe Rugovën shtoheshin paralelisht. Në mbledhjen që ishte caktuar për t'u ripagëzuar grupi letrar i Fakultetit të Shkencave Matematiko-Natyrore të Prishtinës, shumë studentë erdhën me librin për Bogdanin nën sqetull. Emri nuk u hoq. Ai mbeti sinonim për mbrëmjet letrare në Universitetin e Prishtinës, ku morën pjesë dhjetëra-mijëra studentë dhe jo vetëm studentë.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ky ishte rrëfimi për librin e Rugovës para 5 vjetësh. Tani, më 1990, ky libër shihet në një dritë me të fortë dhe më të shumanshme. Ështe e qartë pse është lënë aq pak hapësirë për Buzukun, Budin, Bogdanin në "historinë" e Shuteriqit. Është e qartë pse asnjë shkollë, rrugë a lagje nuk është pagëzuar me ndonjërin prej këtyre emrave. Nga tekstet shkollore, shtypi, RTV mbetej të nënkuptohej se socializmi distancohet nga ato personalitete historike "që nuk kanë pasur bindje të shëndosha politike, por vlerat e tyre artistike, kulturore, historike, etj., nuk ua mohon. As që mund të merrej me mend se socializmi ishte akullnajë që mbulonte çdo gjë me të bardhë, që provonte ta linte në mëshirën e harresës dhe të injorancës çdo gjë me çka mund të kacafytej. Për kulturën socialiste dhe për Bogdanin së bashku, hapësira ishte e pamjaftueshme.Bogdani ishte i mbuluar nga akullnaja, i kishte mbetur vetëm emri. (Me gjasë Bogdani do të përjashtohej tërësisht sikur të mos ekzistonte interesi i studimit gjuhësor. Aspekti letrar, pedagogjik, filozofik, ishin të përjashtuar me një arsye të thjeshtë injorance. Nuk mund të pranohej se një prift ka udhëhequr rezistencën kombëtare. Filozofia e një prifti, etj.). 
Ja, pra, pse Bogdanit i kishte mbetur vetëm emri në "historinë" e Shuteriqit. Thjesht, nën kushtet e diktatit të "partisë" nuk ishte e preferueshme që ndokush t'i afrohej Bogdanit, Budit, Buzukut, etj.. Kjo hata e katandisur në Tiranë, në emër të "patriotizmit", u bart edhe në Prishtinë. Këtu hataja ishte e dyfishtë dhe pikëtisht këtu, hiq shkrimet modeste për shkrimtarët e përmendur, u bë shkëputja e parë e një hallke të rëndësishme të prangave mbi kulturën shqiptare. Botimi i librit të Rugovës "Vepra e Bogdanit" (1675-1685), qe guri themeltar i nismës së një mendimi të ri intelektual shqiptar që nxiti procese vargore, deri te mendimi i ri politik shqiptar. Botimi i kësaj vepre dinjitoze prej një kritiku letrar serioz, me origjinalitet dhe autonomi të theksuar, me korrektësi maksimale, pa hyrë në ujërat e injorimit, por edhe pa prekur në vorbullën e romantizmit nacional, u bë provokim i kohës për intelegjencinë e re shqiptare. Kësisoj, shfrytëzimi i potencialeve kulturore të fshehura nën akullnajën e socializmit, u bë domosdoshmëri e kohës. Ndodhi ajo që në 300-vjetorin e vdekjes së Bogdanit, në solemnitetet letrare të organizuara nga studentët, të marrin pjesë edhe punëtorë e fshatarë të ardhur enkas nga të gjitha viset e Kosovës. Ndodhi ajo që edhe muslimanët, edhe ateistët, të vinin në Kishën Katolike për të nderuar Bogdanin e Madh. Ndodhi, pra, lindja e mendimit të ri intelektual, i cili implikoi mendimin e ri politik dhe, ky i fundit, veprimin politik. Për veprën e Bogdanit, Rugova thotë: "Vepra e Bogdanit është Monument Letrar". 

Po rezervohem të them se libri i Rugovës, "Vepra e Bogdanit", është monument i studimit letrar në shqip, për të thënë se ky libër është Monument i Rebelimit Intelektual.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Fjala", Prishtinë 06.02.1991 
"RD", Tiranë, Korrik 1991 
"Koha e Re", Tiranë, Dhjetor 1996 
"Flaka", Shkup 
"Republika", Tiranë, 29.12.

----------


## Brari

FJALIMI  BRILANT i RUGOVES  me rastin e 11 Shtatorit.
------------

-----------
Fjala e Presidentit Rugova e mbajtur në Mbrëmjen përkujtimore në Prishtinë kushtuar viktimave të 11 shtatorit në SHBA 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

       Prishtinë, 12 shtator 2002 (QIK) - Presidenti i Kosovës Dr.Ibrahim Rugova, mbrëmë në Pallatin e Rinisë dhe Sportve në Prishtinë foli në Mbrëmjen përkujtimore kushtuar viktimave të 11 shtatorit në SHBA. Në vazhdim po japim në tërësi fjalën e Presidentit. 

Ju falënderoj për ftesën që më keni bërë të jemi së bashku në këtë Mbrëmje përkujtimore në njëvjetorin e 11 shtatorit 2001, të përkujtojmë të keqen që u bë mbi kullat e bukura binjake të Nju Jorkut dhe mbi ndërtesën e Pentagonit, mbi njerëzit e mirë të vendit Tuaj. Kjo ishte ngjarje që tronditi gjithë botën e qytetëruar dhe qytetarët e vendit tim. 

Që në fillim dëshirojmë të themi në këtë njëvjetor se 11 shtatori 2001 ishte shpërthim, sulm i të keqes dhe sot mund të themi se 11 shtatori 2002, i gjithë ky vit është fitore e të mirës mbi të keqen. SHBA dhe bota e qytetëruar kanë dalë më të forta, më të fuqishme.  
Presidenti I. Rugova



Më 10 shtator nga Prishtina via Vjenë udhëtoja për një vizitë në Kanada. Gjatë gjithë udhëtimit, sidomos mbi Atlantik, më dukej se kishte më shumë turbulenca se sa herave të tjera. Posa zbritëm në Toronto, duke u përshëndetur me mikpritësit kanadezë dhe duke pritur për t'u nisur për Otava, në bisedë e sipër u thashë se udhëtuam mirë, por më dukej se sot patëm shumë turbulenca mbi Atlantik. Ishte bisedë rasti dhe nuk dëshiroja ta bëja këtë sugjestion. 

Të nesërmen më 11 shtator u zgjova herët në mëngjes, ndërsa përgatitesha për ditën e punës, bashkëpunëtorët e mi hynë shpejt në dhomë e më thanë ta ndezë televizorin. E bëra këtë, më dukej se ishte CNN apo Fox News, dhe pashë tmerrin mbi kullat binjake. Nuk u besoja syve. Po pastaj fillova të kthjellëm se ishte bërë një terror dhe horror i madh. 

Atë ditë u pajtuam me miqtë kanadezë të mos punojmë në shenjë solidarizimi. I bëra një telegram ngushëllimi Presidentit Bush. Të gjithë ishim të prekur. Të nesërmen u njoftova se i gjithë populli i Kosovës ishte prekur nga këto ngjarje tragjike dhe kishte shprehur solidaritetin dhe miqësinë me SHBA. 

Pas disa ditësh qëndrimi u ktheva me avionët e parë për Evropë. Në sytë e udhëtarëve në aeroporte vërehej brengosja po edhe dëshira, aspirimi për të mirën. Posa u ktheva në Prishtinë i bëra një vizitë Zyrës  Ambasadës amerikane dhe u nënshkrova në librin e zisë. 

Kështu e përjetova 11 shtatorin, këtë ditë të prekjes e të solidaritetit të njeriut me njeriun. 

Pas këtyre refleksioneve, themi se 11 shtatori 2002 është fitore e SHBA dhe e aleatëve si dhe e botës së qytetëruar, botës liridashëse mbi të keqen. Është një vetëdijësim i përgjithshëm mbi pasojat e të keqes, terrorit, horrorit, të terrorizmit, si e keqe globale. 

Njeriu dhe njerëzimi gjithmonë ka qenë dhe ka vepruar kundër së keqes, i vetëdijshëm se ajo mund të arrijë. Gjithmonë ka ndërtuar e aspiruar të mirën. Me filozofinë e të mirës e ka kundërshtuar filozofinë e të keqes, edhe në planin praktik e shpirtëror. 

Presidenti Bush me të drejtë, me forcën e dhembjes dhe të krenarisë e të arsyes për të mirën, terrorizmin e quan të keqe të kohës tonë që duhet t'i kundërvihemi. Vërtet kjo është një e keqe e kohës sonë, si pasojë e luftës së ftohtë, kur njerëzimi po ribashkohet në idealet e të mirës, të njerëzisë, të lirisë, të vlerave të përbashkëta qytetëruese. Kjo nuk është një manikeizëm i konfrontimit të së mirës me të keqen, apo manikeizëm ideologjik, që e patëm gjatë kohë, po vision i filozofisë të së mirës që kundërshton të keqen. 

Në kontekst të 11 shtatorit Kosova solidarizohet me SHBA dhe aleatët, sepse neve na e hoqën te keqen  terrorizmin aktiv të organizuar më se 10-vjeçar dhe qindravjeçar. Dhe sot, ky popull me miqtë e vet është në dritën e lirisë, të pavarësisë dhe të demokracisë, që po bëhet popull i lirë në bashkësinë e popujve të lirë. Ne e kuptojmë më së miri 11 shtatorin. 

Historia përsëritet, po ne duhet të përfitojmë nga këto përsëritje, të mësojmë. Ajo shpesh i bënë korrigjimet me përsëritjet e saj, apo i kthen gjërat në burim, në Zotin, që duhet të kalojmë nëpër tragjedi të vogla e të mëdha. Për ne kosovarët kësaj radhe falë Zotit dhe miqve tanë u kthyen në burim përsëritjet e historisë, duke zhdukur të keqen. 11 shtatori na obligon se duhet të punojmë e kultivojmë shpirtin e të mirës. 

I nderuari Ambasador, 

Në këtë Mbrëmje të përkujtimit të 11 shtatorit, në emër të popullit të Kosovës i shprehim mirënjohje vendit të madh SHBA dhe popullit amerikan për gjithë atë që kanë bërë për Kosovën dhe popullin shqiptar. 

Mirënjohje të madhe kemi për Presidentin Uilson, i cili në fillim të viteve '20 lansoi parimin e vetëvendosjes dhe të Pavarësisë për popujt, me çrast këtë parim ua njohu edhe shqiptarëve. 

Në kohën e Presidentit Nikson, doajeni i diplomacisë amerikane Henri Kisinxher u interesua për ne, që obligon mirënjohjen tonë. 

Në kohën e Presidentit Regan, kur filluan kohërat më të vështira për Kosovën, Kongresi dhe administrata amerikane nisën të mbrojnë popullin e Kosovës. Presidenti Regan meriton mirënjohjen tonë. 

Në kohën e rënies të Murit të Berlinit dhe të rënies së luftës së ftohtë Presidenti Bush  tash Bushi Plaku - gjithnjë e më shumë u kujdes për Kosovën. 

Është i njohur "Kërcënimi i Krishtlindjeve" i vitit '92 kur e vendosi vijën e kuqe mbi Kosovën, që ishte një dritë shprese për ne. Kjo meriton mirënjohje të veçantë. 

Vijën e kuqe të Presidentit Bush, e mbrojti Presidenti Klinton dhe zonja Ollbrajt, Zonja e diplomacisë amerikane, që e shpien Kosovën në rrugën e lirisë, të pavarësisë e të demokracisë, çfarë meriton mirënjohjen tonë, po ashtu speciale. 

Dhe vitin e kaluar, në korrik të vitit 2001, Presidenti Bush, pra Bushi i Riu, posa mori detyrën e vizitoi Kosovën dhe kampin shkëlqyes Bondstill, që e zbukuron dhe forcon Kosovën. E meriton admirimin dhe dashurinë e popullit të Kosovës dhe dëshirën që Kosova me progesin që ka bërë të njihet sa më shpejt si vend i pavarur në bashkësinë e popujve të lirë. 

Në këtë mbrëmje të 11 shtatorit, mund të themi se Kosova nuk harron, nuk është bukëpërmbysëse, solidarizohet dhe ndien me miqtë e saj  me mikun historik me SHBA dhe aleatët e saj europianë e të botës së qytetëruar. 

I nderuari Ambasador, 

Në njëvjetorin e 11 shtatorit, kur po bisedohet se çfarë të bëhet me kullat e bukura binjake, ne mendojmë se ato duhet të ngriten edhe më të mëdha seç ishin, me një lapidar përkujtimi për viktimat. Ne kështu vepruam në Kosovë tash tri vjet pas luftës në liri, i ndërtuam shtëpitë që i kishim, i bëmë më të mëdha e më të bukura me ndihmën e miqve tanë dhe me shpirtin e fortë të popullit e të qytetarëve tanë. Ky është vetëm një sugjerim i vogël për mikun tonë të madh. 

Ndoshta fola pak me sensibilitet për shumë gjëra si President i një vendi me origjinë të vjetër i Dardanisë antike e me status të ri të Pavarësisë. Ndoshta isha tepër patriotik për Kosovën dhe për Amerikën, për miqësinë tonë, por do shtuar se pak patriotizëm na bën mirë. 

Në këtë Mbrëmjë përkujtimi të 11 shtatorit, do thënë se SHBA dhe bota e qytetëruar pas një viti janë më të fuqishme, me vision të qartë për fitoren mbi të keqen dhe hapjen e visionit dhe forcimit të së mirës që i duhet njerëzimit.
T'i kundërvihemi të keqes. 
Të forcojmë të mirën. 
Zoti i bekoftë viktimat e 11 shtatorit. 
Zoti e bekoftë Amerikën. 
Zoti e bekoftë Kosovën. 
Zoti e bekoftë miqësinë tonë. 
Nga kjo Mbrëmje përkujtimi, përshëndesim Presidentin Bush dhe popullin amerikan. 
Ne lutemi për Ju. 
Ne jemi pranë Jush. 


Trepca.net
-------------------

rrofte miqesia shqiptare-amerikane !
rrofte Presidenti Moisiu!
rrofte Presidenti Rugova!

----------


## Arb

Si njeri intelektual, si ish - i burgosur politik i viteve të 90-ta, si krijues publicistik e analitik dhe i angazhuar politikisht në mënyrë publike për zgjidhjen e çështjes së Kosovës, gjithnjë në bazë të përcaktimeve politike të shumicës së popullit shqiptar të Kosovës, pa pretendime për ndonjë post politik në çfarëdo instance të organizimit institucional të shtetit të Kosovës apo të ndonjë subjekti politik, dhe duke qenë vazhdimisht i preokupuar me rrjedhat politike para, gjatë dhe pas luftës në Kosovë, opinionit tonë të brendshëm dhe të jashtëm, nëpërmjet publikimeve të mia, i kam ofruar pikëpamjet e mia politike. 

Këtë e kam bërë për t'i kontribuar drejt organizimit politik të shqiptarëve në përgjithësi, për realizimin e një qëllimi të përbashkët të shqiptarëve të Kosovës, që siç dihet tashmë është Pavarësia e Kosovës! 

Në këtë kontekst, tendencave të ndryshme manipuluese me opinionin tonë të brendshëm dhe të jashtëm të disa individëve të specializuar për propagandë dhe agjitacion si dhe të disa grupeve politiko-ushtarake rreth statusit politik të Kosovës rrespektivisht rreth ardhmërisë politike të shqiptarëve në trojet e veta etnike mendoj se atyre duhet:
- (ri)përsëritur pozicionin politik të dr.Ibrahim Rugovës dhe LDK-së, emra këta me të cilët po shërbehen keqas individë dhe grupe të lartpërmendura për interesa të ngushta vetiake dhe grupore, e që në fakt nuk kanë për qëllim mbështetjen e interesave politike të qytetarëve shqiptarë të Kosovës dhe trojeve tjera etnike;
- (ri)kristalizuar shkaktarët e armiqësisë së UÇK-së me dr.Rugovën dhe LDK-në;
- (ri)qartësuar pozitën e vështirë të LDK-së në të cilën po e vejnë qarqe të ndryshme individësh dhe grupe ilegale ekstremiste në rrugën e saj drejt realizimit të programit të saj politik;
- si dhe duhet shprehur interesat e armiqve të Kosovës në dështimin e filosofisë politike të dr.Rugovës dhe LDK-së drejt pavarësisë së Kosovës. 


LDK-ja i dha Kosovës identitet politik


Themelimi i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës (LDK) dhe zgjedhja e njërit ndër intelektualët e guximshëm të kohës, dr.Ibrahim Rugovës për kryetar të saj, për të gjithë qytetarët e Kosovës së robëruar dhe të shkelur ka qenë akti i parë historik drejt realizimit praktik të programit politik të shqiptarëve të Kosovës për çlirim dhe mëvetësim të Kosovës nga okupimi qindravjeçar serbosllav. 

Pra, ky akt historik është edhe i ashtuquajturi "fati historik", i cili i priu shqiptarëve të Kosovës drejt faktorizimit politik të shqiptarëve të Kosovës në instancat më të larta ndërkombëtare dhe daljes së emrit të Kosovës nga anonimiteti i pafund, ku e kishte futur politika margjinalizuese e antishqiptare e jugoserbisë titiste e millosheviqjane! 

E veçanta e këtij "fati historik" të shqiptarëve të Kosovës është se përkundër ekzistimit të shtetit zyrtar shqiptar "nënës Shqipëri" dhe propagandës trilluese e trumbetuese për kinse interesimin e Tiranës zyrtare për vuajtjet e "vëllezërve të Kosovës", tragjedia, dezintegrimi dhe sakrifikimi i shqiptarëve të Kosovës nuk kishte të ndalur, prandaj edhe themelimi i LDK-së gjeti mbështetjen e shqiptarëve anembanë Kosovës si një lëvizje më e rëndësishme politike e shqiptarëve që nga periudha e Lidhjes së Prizrenit e këndej. 

Në anën tjetër, programi i prezentuar politik i LDK-së në kohërat më kritike, i përpiluar nga intelektualët shqiptarë të kohës, kuptohet nën drejtimin e dr.Ibrahim Rugovës, ishte program i tillë politik që përputhej decidivisht me vullnetin e shqiptarëve të Kosovës për çlirim dhe ndarje përfundimtare nga shteti artificial jugoserb, dhe se ishte program kombëtar i cili pavarësinë e Kosovës haptazi e vinte në rend të parë, si zgjidhje e cila do t'i kënaqte synimet politike të qytetarëve të Kosovës pas më se tetëdhjetë vite të rënda e plot sakrifica. 

Ky program politik e nacionalist është edhe themeli i mendimit politik të shumicës së shqiptarëve të Kosovës, dhe kjo argumentohet me vetë faktin se të gjitha subjektet politike shqiptare në Kosovë pavarësinë e Kosovës e proklamojnë si pika më esenciale e programeve të tyre partiako-politike, edhe pse shumë nga këto subjekte politike opcionin për pavarësinë e Kosovës e përdorin si "alibi" për të mbijetuar në skenën e pluralizmit politik të Kosovës. 

Në fund të fundit, cili shqiptar i Kosovës do të pranonte të anëtarësohej në ndonjë parti tjetër politike, nëse ajo parti politike nuk e parasheh pavarësinë e Kosovës si zgjidhje të vetme e të drejtë politike për Kosovën!? 

Nuk do të shfrytëzojmë kohën këtu duke i përmenduar meritat politike të LDK-së dhe të dr.Ibrahim Rugovës (edhe pse ndoshta do të duhej ripërsëritur ato merita për hir të disa "harrestarëve" të taborreve të tjera politike), por janë pikërisht veprimtarët e LDK-së anembanë botës dhe kryetari i Kosovës dr.Ibrahim Rugova të cilët në mënyrën më dinjitoze artikuluan vullnetin tonë politik brenda kancelarive të politikanëve më të njohur dhe më të fuqishëm të politikës ndërkombëtare, e që në fjalorin politik kjo quhet internacionalizim i çështjes së Kosovës, rëndësinë e së cilës po tentojnë ta zhvlerësojnë kundërshtarët politikë të LDK-së për hesape të veta politike. 

Me internacionalizimin e çështjes së Kosovës fillon edhe njohja e bashkësisë ndërkombëtare me identitetin politik të Kosovës, identitet ky i humbur nëpër peirudha të rënda kohore për shqiptarët. 

Dr.Ibrahim Rugova dhe LDK-ja mbetën edhe sot e kësaj dite sinonim i një politike të urtë, të mençur, largpamëse dhe kombëtare, me të cilën i janë kundërvënë represionit dhe dhunës serbe, pa e përjashtuar asnjëherë mundësinë për rezistencë aktive, por një mundësi e cila nuk është proklamuar asnjëherë publikisht, sepse vetë përcaktimi i LDK-së ishte për një politikë aktive në kuadër të instancave të larta të bashkësisë ndërkombëtare dhe kjo politikë e "butë" apo siç kanë dëshirë ta quajnë kundërshtarët e LDK-së "politikë pacifiste", afronte qendrat ndërkombëtare të vendosjes politike pranë "çështjes së Kosovës"! 

Ndërsa, sa i përket përgatitjeve dhe organizimit të rezistencës së armatosur nga ana e LDK-së, do të ishte më e udhës të flasin e të shkruajnë publikisht ata që ishin në kuadër të këtyre organizimeve siç ishin Bujar Bukoshi, Rexhep Gjergji, Anton Kolaj, Jonuz Tërstena, Sheremet Ahmeti, Hajzer Hajzeri, Hafiz Gagica dhe shumë bashkëpuntorë dhe figura tjera politike të LDK-së, në mënyrë që të mos i jepet rasti propagandës majtiste të kritikojë LDK-në me terma bajate sikurse ky për "politikën pacifiste" të LDK-së rreth zgjidhjes së çështjes së Kosovës!


Taborri LPK-ist armiqësoi UÇK-në me LDK-në


Kundërshtari më destruktiv i politikës së dr.Ibrahim Rugovës dhe i LDK-së gjatë tërë periudhës së ekzistimit të LDK-së si subjekt politik i shqiptarëve, brenda dhe jashtë Kosovës u tregua LPK-ja (Lëvizja Popullore e Kosovës), ish-LPRK (Lëvizja Popullore për Republikën e Kosovës), e cila programin e saj politik e mbështeste tek krijimi i Republikës së Kosovës dhe bashkimi i saj me Shqipërinë, por që në fakt, për shkak të ideologjisë enveriste e staliniste të cilën e shprehnin me pankarta dhe fotografi të postulateve të kësaj ideologjie antidemokratike, protestat e tyre nuk nëpër rrugët e shteteve të Perëndimit nuk gjetën përkrahjen e qendrave të vendosjes, kështu që edhe efekti i kësaj "veprimtarie" të LPK-së në perëndim le që nuk shkonte në dobi por edhe i bënte dëm çështjes së Kosovës, sepse diplomacia ndërkombëtare nuk e dëshironte edhe një "republikë komuniste" në Ballkan. 

LPK-ja tashmë e margjinalizuar nga programi politik dhe veprimtaria aktive politike e LDK-së, e cila vepronte politikisht në Kosovë (më vonë edhe jashtë Kosovës), sikur e harroi Serbinë si shkaktare e dhunës dhe terrorit kundër shqiptarëve dhe iu kthye luftës politike kundër LDK-së dhe liderit të saj dr.Rugovës, i cili ishte njëkohësisht njihej edhe si lider i mbarë shqiptarëve të Kosovës nga shqiptarët e Kosovës dhe bashkësia ndërkombëtare. 

Loja e LPK-së dhe simotrave të saja me emrat e lavdishëm të dëshmorëve të Kosovës dhe keqpërdorimi i emrave të tyre për ta përfocuar imazhin e partisë së caktuar politike apo të liderëve të caktuar politikë duhet të marrin fund njëherë e përgjithmonë, sepse asnjë shqiptar nuk i beson më atyre që tentojnë të ngrisin karrierën e tyre politike shumë shpejt dhe në mënyrë jodinjitoze. Aty edhe filloi armiqësia e imponuar e UÇK-së me LDK-në dhe kreun e saj politik, qëllim ky i paraparë me kohë nga LPK-ja e margjinalizuar. 

Pastaj, ambiciet e LPK-së për monopol politik dhe pushtet absolut si dhe përfaqsimi i interesave antikombëtare të zyrtarëve të Tiranës nëpërmjet saj, janë faktorët primar që ndikuan në armiqësimin e LDK-së dhe të dr.Rugovës me Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës (UÇK), një pjesë e së cilës fatkeqësisht udhëhiqej nga eksponentë të lartë të LPK-së, të lidhur ngushtë me "Sigurimin" (anti)shqiptar. 

"Sigurimi" dhe politika e Tiranës zyrtare e 97-tës i dha përkrahje të plotë LPK-së në reklamimin e saj para opinionit si "Shtab i UÇK-së" dhe në luftë kundër politikës së dr.Rugovës dhe LDK-së, duke i eliminuar edhe fizikisht pikërisht ato figura politiko-ushtarake të UÇK-së që nuk i takonin LPK-së dhe ideologjisë enveriste, por që përfaqsonin interesat e popullit shqiptar të Kosovës brenda UÇK-së. 

Viktimë e kësaj lufte politike plotësisht absurde padyshim është edhe koloneli Ahmet Krasniqi, i emëruar nga Bujar Bukoshi si Komandant i Forcave të Armatosura të Republikës së Kosovës, vrasje kjo akoma e pasqaruar nga ana e drejtësisë shqiptare. 

Ndërsa pallavrave majtiste se kinse "LDK nuk e përkrahu UÇK-në dhe luftën" duhet përkujtuar se sot na bie të dëgjojmë dhe të lexojmë se "UÇK-ja ka dalë nga gjiri i popullit", atëherë dihet se edhe shumica e popullit shqiptar të Kosovës e ka votuar Lidhjen Demokratike të Kosovës në të gjitha zgjedhjet e lira, andaj edhe mund të shprehemi lirisht se LDK-ja e ka përkrahur më së shumti UÇK-në dhe luftën e saj çlirimtare, por ishin struktura të caktuara politike që e futën përçarjen në mes!


Dr.Rugova dhe LDK-ja si "fajtorë kujdestarë"


Pas çlirimit të Kosovës, përveç goditjeve të brendshme që kishte LDK-ja, sikurse ishte rasti i largimit të nxituar të Bujar Bukoshit (ky edhe ashtu politikisht i harxhuar) nga kjo parti politike, LPK-ja "revolucionare" nëpërmjet "degëve" të saja politike, të cilat i formoi në mbarë territorin e Kosovës, e që sot ato "degë" politike njihen si "parti të dala nga lufta", me një intensitet më të shtuar vazhdon aktivitetin e saj anti-Rugovë dhe anti-LDK, duke i krijuar procesit të pavarësimit pengesë pas pengese. 

Si rezultat i këtij aktiviteti antikombëtar, dr.Rugova dhe LDK-ja (edhe në liri) i humbi aktivistët e saj të devotshëm për pavarësinë e Kosovës sikurse që ishin Haki Ymeri, Ismet Rraci, Ukë Bytyçi, Smajl Hajdaraj, Enver Maloku, Xhemail Mustafa, Shaban Manaj, Tahir Zemaj, Hasan Zemaj, Azem Delia e shumë aktivistë tjerë politik, por edhe përkrahës të së djathtës shqiptare siç ishin Bekim Kastrati, Besim Dajaku etj. 

Ndërsa, në kuadër të veprimeve politike, LDK-ja po sfidohet me opsione politike që janë në kundërshtim me të gjitha aktet historike të krijuara me gjak, sikurse janë "Ballkania", "Shpallja e pavarësisë për herë të dytë", "Unioni i Kosovë-Shqipëri", pastaj "Moratoriumi i Pavarësisë së Kosovës" etj. fenomene këto që zbulojnë para opinionit fytyrën e vërtetë "të degëve" të LPK-së, degë këto me emra të modifikuar demagogjikë dhe që tregojnë për faktin se disa parti politike nuk kanë "Program politik kombëtar" por veprojnë sipas sygjerimeve të Tiranës zyrtare dhe sipas tekeve lideriste të liderëve të tyre partiakë. 

Kjo tregon edhe mjerimin adoleshent të liderëve partiakë, për mossuksesin e të cilëve dr.Rugova dhe LDK-ja janë "fajtorë kujdestarë"!

Andaj, si përfundim, duhet theksuar se është më se e qartë se duke i bërë dr.Rugovës dhe LDK-së "luftë të pakompromis" politike në emër të kinse "pluralizmit politik", pa zgjedhur forma dhe mjete dhe pa menduar fare mbi barrën e përgjegjësisë historike që bart me vete kjo luftë e shpallur politike, e gjithë kjo shkon në harmoni të plotë me interesat e skenarëve antishqiptarë dhe kundër homogjenizimit të klasës politike të Kosovës në drejtimin politik në të cilin janë nisur, kush më herët e kush më vonë. 

Kosova ka nevojë si kurrë për lirinë e mendimit, për shumësi mendimesh, për platforma të shumëllojshme politike, për pluralizmin politik, por asnjë nga ato nuk guxojnë të bien ndesh me "Programin kombëtar" të filozofisë politike të dr.Rugovës dhe LDK-së, program ky i përgjakur me gjakun e ideatorëve të tij si Fehmi Agani, Adem dhe Hamëz Jashari, Latif Berisha, Bajram Kelmendit, Ismet Rracit, Haki Ymerit, Sali Çekut, Ukë Bytyçit, Smajl Hajdarajt e të tjerëve.

Por secili program i ri politik do të duhet ta ndihmojë përshpejtimin e procesit të pavarësimit të Kosovës, duke mos rënë në kundërshtim me principet themelore të këtij synimi politik, në mënyrë që në momentin e duhur politik (kjo padyshim varet nga rrethanat e ndryshme politike) të mos dështon ky finalizimi i njohjes së pavarësisë së Kosovës mu për shkak të karrierizmit, liderizmit, inateve partiake që vijnë nga prapaskenat e organizuara antishqiptare. 

Në këtë kontekst, nga individë dhe grupe të reja e të vjetra politiko-ushtarake shpresojmë të vetëdijësohen sa më parë dhe t'i bashkangjiten karvanit të pandalshëm dhe të pandërprerë të pavarësisë së Kosovës, sepse nomenklatura politike të cilën e përkrahin ata, ka mbetur peng i "baballarëve" ideologjikë dhe i bindjeve të stërvjetruara e kontradiktore kundruall vullnetit të lirë politik të popullit shqiptar të Kosovës.

KIC

----------


## Agim Doçi

Pa politikë


Demokraci  do të thotë me hangër gurë të nxehtë!

	Të shkruash për Presidentin e Kosovës Dr. Ibrahim Rugosa nuk është e lehtë, sepse Ai ka dimensione të atilla, që penda e gazetarit tepër e vogël asht. Ndërsa të përshkruash me sinqeritet dhe me vërtetësi emocionet që të ngjallen nga takimi me Atë, është detyrë e kujtdo që din me shkrue dhe ka patur fatin të mirëpritet prej Tij. Nuk ma don mendja që dikush do të mendojë se artikullshkruesi po kryen një xhest servilizmi. Kjo ngase argumenti im është domethënës  unë nuk kam president as gjeneral Moisiun e Shqipërisë dhe as Dr. Rugovën e Kosovës. Tashmë dihet se presidenti im dhe i 10 mijë shqipëtarëve që punojnë nën drejtimin e tij është Mgr. Behgjet Pacolli i Mabetex Group Lugano. 
	Sapo jam kthyer nga një shërbim pune nga kryeqyteti i Kosovës  Prishtina  emri i së cilës rrjedh nga dyfjalëshi i lashtë shqiptar: - Prish Stinë! Vërtetë qielli i Prishtinës është si mendja e budallallës  ndrron 4 herë në ditë(!)
	Disa herë isha takuar me njeriun dhe me Liderin e Kosovarëve,Kryetarin Rugova, falë shoqërisë dhe miqësisë së ngushtë me Heroin e Demokracisë Azem Shpend Hajdarin, në Tiranë, qyshse nisën proceset demokratike. Shpesh zbardhnim natën në mjediset e Vilave Qeveritare, kur endé nuk kishte ardhur në pushtet partia demokratike. Na qëllonte bile që në ato mjedise teksa pritnim të vinte Dr. Sali Berisha, të ndjeheshim shumë më mirë kur Berisha ndodhte që të vonohej. Kjo ngase Dr. Rugosa krijonte një mjedis tepër vllaznor dhe ndoshta kishte një defekt që nuk i merrte fort seriozisht shfaqjet e zellit tonë demokratik. Padyshim ne sforcoheshim që të tregonim sesa të mënçur ishim, sesa vizionarë ishim, sesa adrenalina të rritur kishim, kur harronim që ishim bijtë e etërve jo pak të zhyer me sistemin diktatorial, duke humbur bile sadopak edhe koeficientat e besimit. Shkurt tregonim një zell jo fort të pëlqyeshëm për cilindo që me të drejtë mund edhe të mendonte: - po këta ku ishin deri dje?
	Në fundprillin e vitit 1991 (sa shpejt kalojnë vitet!), na ftoj Azem Hajdari disa intelektualë që të shkonim në Vilën nr.31 ku sapo kishte mbrritur nga Kosova delegacioni i LDK-së me në krye Dr. Rugovën. Gëzimi i ynë ishte tepër i madh, për më tepër sepse atë fat mund ta meritonin intelektualë shumë herë më të mëdhenj sesa Kujtim Çashku, Spartak Topollaj, Safet Zhulali, dhe aq më tepër unë!Po ja që ky është fakt dhe personalisht i jam mirënjohës për jetë të jetëve Azem Sh. Hajdarit. Kishte dhe njerëz të nderuar nga pala kosovare, që fatkeqësisht sot gjënden në parti të reja...
	U fol gjatë në atë takim. Mbaj mend që çiltërsia e Dr. Rugovës, entuziazmi dhe gëzimi i tij ishin jashtë protokollit që për 50 vite ishim mësuar dhe mëkuar. Presidenti Rugova as nuk merrte poza, as nuk fryhej dhe krekosej, fliste dhe komunikonte krejt i barabartë me të gjithë aty, por ajo që na befasoj ishte memorija dhe informacioni që ai kishte për sejcilin të pranishëm. Përmendi disa emra akademikësh dhe profesorësh të nderuar të Tiranës, por ne të zellshmit dhe të përkushtuarit për demokraci, ia merrnim fjalën nga goja kryetarit Rugova duke lëshuar ndonji moskënaqësi ashiqare ndaj disave, duke ngritur si shqetsim të madh indiferentizmin e asaj elite intelektuale që flinte gjumë në atë kohë shndrrimesh të mëdha. 
	Kryetari Rugova na dëgjoj me vëmëndje, dhe me durim. Pastaj e morri fjalën me atë qetsinë e vet tipike, duke na lënë përshtypje të jashtëzakontë sidomos kur e hapi fjalën e tij me mesazhin filozofik: - Demokraci do të thotë me hangër gurë të nxehtë!
	Mbas disa orësh bisede mbërriti Dr. Berisha që na trembte me principet e tija. Ndonse dr. Rugosa na luti të qëndronim edhe më tepër, u ngritëm që të linim sëbashku të dy kryetarëtNë ikje e sipër shtërnguam fort duart, por meqënse arma ime ka qenë përherë humori, thashë një fjali mbas së cilës Dr. Rugosa qeshi me të madhe, ndërsa Dr. Berisha rrudhi ballin Kjo më kushtoj shtrenjtë, sepse në pushtetin e Sali Berishës ndenja 5 vjet pa punë(!)
	Për të mos mbetur e pa dijtur p¨r lexuesit ajo fjali që thashë atë takim të parë me Dr. Rugovën, po ua citoj besnikërisht: - Zotri President Rugosa, hiç mos ta ndij, Kosova do të bahet Republikë, atë ditë kur Shqypnija të bahet Krahinë Autonome!
...Kjo kishte ndodhur më 11 prill 1991.
	Shqipërija avash avash po kthehet në Krahinë Autonome që mvaret prej Athinës!...
		Më ndihu fati që me 11 prill 2003, të takohem me Presidentin Rugosa. Biseduam gjatë, na kishte marrë malli. 
-	nuk paske ndryshuar Agim!, - konstatoj Ai burrë i madh.
-	As ju zotri Kryetar, - ia ktheva unë aty për aty.
-	Të kam ndjekur në krijimet e tua, kangët që ia ke thurun Kosovës dhe trimave të saj, Marrshin e ArifitLeonorës,Edonës me Borxhin e DashurinëPo. Po! Të gjithë i kemi borxh Kosovës, Lirisë dhe gjakut të derdhun për lirinë e saj. I falënderohemi posaçërisht SHBA-ve dhe Anglisë, NATO-s. Aleatëve tanë
-	Zotri President, nëse është e nevojshme dhe e domosdoshme që urgjent të privatizohet ekonomija e Kosovës dhe të bëhen tendera të ndershme ku të fitojnë kompanitë shqiptare dhe jo atë të huajat (larg qoftë se nuk jam rracist) më brengos zotri Kryetar një fakt i hidhur dhe një sherr që vërtitet si skifter midis nesh! Po ndodh privatizimi i dëshmorëve!!.. Po atyre populli që i nderon dhe u është mirnjohës për jetë të jetëve u thotë: - u qoftë i lehtë Dheu dhe jo dheu i PFK-së, PRK-së, PZHK-së apo YZZH-së! 
-	Ashtu asht Agim! Krejtësisht ke të drejtë !, - dhe psherëtiu Njeriu i Madh.
-	Goja mu thaftë zotri President, por më duket se po më del fjala që u kam thanë para 12 viteve kur ju trokisnit dyerve të Institucioneve Botërore duke kërkuar Statusin e Republikës së Kosovës se : - Kosova tash bahet Republikë kur Shqipnija të bahet Krahinë Autonome e Greqisë !- ia ktheva me atë « suo generis » që kanë letrarët apo poetët e krisur
-	Do bahet mirë Agim ! E ardhmja flet për ne, durim dhe maturi, se Demokraci do të thotë me hangër gurë të nxehtë!
Po e mbyll këtu shkrimin tem, me mbresat e atij takimi në këtë fillim pranvere të Kosovës, duke besuar dhe shpresuar në Institucionet e saj të zgjedhura nga Vota e Shqiptarëve në Kosovë.

Agim Doçi

----------


## RTP

*Kongresisti Engell tha se Rugova është një patriot i madh dhe Kosova është fatlume që ka atë si lider*


Prishtinë, 7 korrik - President i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova në një ceremoni rasti i dorëzoi sot kongresisti amerikan Eliot Engell Medaljen e Artë të Lirisë me të cilën e ka dekoruar vitin e kaluar, në 5-vjetorin e çlirimit të Kosovës.
"Presidenti i Kosovës e dekoron me Medaljen e Artë të Lirisë, kongresmenin Eliot Engel për meritat e tij në afirmimin dhe mbrojtjen e çështjes së Kosovës dhe të çështjes së shqiptarëve në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës si dhe për përkrahjen e fuqishme të lirisë dhe pavarësisë". Kështu shkruan në motivacionin e Presidentin Rugova për ta dekoruar zotin Engell.
Presidenti Rugova, ndërkaq në një takim pati me kongresistin Eliot Engell, atë e cilsoi si mikun e madh të Kosovës dhe të shqiptarëve dhe për të cilin tha se më shumë se 15 vjet punon për çështjen e Kosovës. 
Në këtë takim është biseduar progresin e shënuar në Kosovë, për gjendjen e sigurisë që është e mirë, për stabilittetin e përgjithshëm, si dhe për vlerësimin që do të bëhet për bisedohet për të ardhmen e Kosovës, për të cilën Presidenti Rugova tha se do të jetë pavarësia. 
Edhe me këtë rast Presidenti kërkoi për një njohje direkte të pavarësisë së Kosovës nga SHBA të, Unioni Evropian, në mënyrë që Kosova të jetë një vend i integruar në Bashkimin Evropian në NATO dhe në strukturat euroatlantike dhe në miqësi permenanete me SHBA të.
Presidenti Rugova falënderoi të gjithë miqtë e Kosovës në Amerikë dhe SHBA-në që e ka ndihmuar Kosovën dhe po e ndihmon edhe pas luftës, në liri, në rindërtimin e saj, me prezencën ushtarake, civile, diplomatike. Ai shprehu bindjen se Kosova është në rrugë të mirë për ta ndërtuar lirinë, të ardhmen dhe pavarësinë e saj.
Nga ana e tij, kongresisti Engell tha pas takimit se sa herë që vjen në Kosovë e ndien veten si në shtëpi, ngase, siç u shpreh: "Jam këtu me miq për të diskutuar për të ardhmen e vendit. Jam këtu së bashku me djalin tim, sepse ai ka dëgjuar shumë për Kosovën kur ishte fëmijë, për përpjekjet e saj për liri e pavarësi". 
Kongresisti Engell tha se Rugova është një patriot i madh dhe Kosova është fatlume që ka atë si lider. 
Duke krahasuar vizitën e tij të fundit para disa vjetëve, ai tha se sheh shumë ndryshime që e bëjnë optimist. "Kur kamë ardhur këtu pas bombardimeve në vitin 1999 kamë parë vdekje, shkatërrime etj. Tani në vitin 2005, shoh jetë, shpresë, energji shoh fillimin e një shteti të lirë dhe të pavarur". 
"Jam i sigurt, ashtu siç marr frymë, se Kosova do të bëhet një shtet i lirë, i pavarur dhe demokratik, sepse qytetarët e Kosovës nuk meritojnë më pak, sepse qytetarët e Kosovës duan t'i bashkohen demokracive të të gjithë botës", u shpreh Engell, duke i vlerësuar marrëdhëniet e popullit amerikan dhe të Kosovës të mrekullueshme dhe të fuqishme. 
"Kur Kosova të bëhet e lirë dhe e pavarur, atëherë SHBA dhe Republika e Kosovës do të kenë një bashkëpunim të gjatë mes vete", nënvizoi ai, duke shtuar se në SHBA e dinë se qytetarët e Kosovës janë miqtë e amerikanëve. 
Engell tha se ka ndjekur përpjekjet e shqiptarëve të Kosovës për liri dhe pavarësi. "Kjo nuk ndodhi brenda natës, sipas meje madje zgjati shumë", tha ai. 
"Unë e kam thënë shumë herë se njëqind për qind e mbështes pavarësinë e Kosovës. Do të jem i lumtur kur kjo do të ndodhë dhe do të ndodhë shpejt, dhe unë do të jem në Prishtinë për ta festuar së bashku shtetin e lirë dhe të pavarur". 
Engel premtoi se do të vazhdojë me përpjekjet e tij në Uashington, për të ndihmuar popullin e Kosovës. 
"Unë do t'i them edhe UNMIK ut edhe BE së se standardet para statusit janë të papranueshme. Ne duam standardet bashkë me statusin dhe që ky status të zgjidhet shpejt. Ne duam një datë për këtë. Ne duam që kosovarët të udhëheqin me qeverinë e tyre, me ministritë, me jetën e tyre. Ka gjëra të dhimbshme gjatë rrugës, por kur ta shihni rrugën e gjatë nëpër të cilin ka ka kaluar Kosova është një mrekulli", u shpreh në fund Eliot Engell. Pesidenti Rugova dhe kongresisti Engell pastaj vizituan varrezat e hebrenjve afër lagjes Velania në Prishtinë.

----------


## Era1

*RTP* qe ta njohin ata qe nuk e njohin po vendos nje biografi te shkurter te Presidentit te Kosoves Zotit Ibrahim Rugova.


*Ibrahim Rugova*  u lind më 2 dhjetor 1944 në fshatin Cerrcë, komuna e Istogut, në Kosovë. Më 10 janar 1945, komunistët jugosllavë ia pushkatojnë babain e tij Ukë Rugova dhe gjyshin Rrustë Rugova, që kishte qenë luftëtar i njohur kundër çetave çetnike që po depërtonin gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore në krahinën e Rugovës. 

Ibrahim Rugova mbaroi shkollimin e mesëm në Pejë më 1967. Diplomoi në Degën e Albanologjisë të Fakultetit të Filozofisë të Universitetit të Prishtinës më 1971. Zoti Rugova qëndroi gjatë një viti akademik (1976-77) në Paris, në Ecole Pratique des Hautes Etudes, nën mbikëqyrjen e Prof. Roland Barthes-it, ku ndoqi interesimet e veta shkencore në studimin e letërsisë, me përqëndrim në teorinë letrare. 

Ibrahim Rugova mori doktoratën në letërsisë në Universitetin e Prishtinës më 1984. 

Më 1996, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u zgjodh anëtar korrespondent i Akademisë së Arteve dhe të Shkencave të Kosovës. 

Po në këtë vit ai u shpall doktor nderi i Universitetit të Parisit VIII në Paris. 

Autor i dhjetë librave. Dr. Ibrahim Rugova ishte në nismë redaktor në gazetën e studentëve "Bota e re" dhe në revistën shkencore "Dituria" (1971-72), që botoheshin në Prishtinë. Pastaj për afro dy dekada, Dr. Rugova punoi në Institutin Albanologjik të Prishtinës si hulumtues i letërsisë. Për një kohë ka qenë kryeredaktor i revistës "Gjurmime albanologjike", që e nxirrte ky Institut. 

Dr. Rugova është zgjedhur kryetar i Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës më 1988, i cili u bë bërthamë e fuqishme e lëvizjes shqiptare që po kundërshtonte sundimin komunist serb/jugosllav në Kosovë. 

Si intelektual me nam që i jepte zë kësaj lëvizjeje intelektuale e politike, Dr. Rugova u zgjodh më 23 dhjetor 1989 kryetar i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës (LDK), partisë së parë politike në Kosovë që e sfidoi drejtpërdrejt regjimin komunist në fuqi. LDK-ja u bë shpejt forca politike prijëse në Kosovë, duke mbledhur shumicën e popullit, edhe pse në ndërkohë u shfaqën në skenë edhe parti e grupe të tjera. 

Nën udhëheqjen e Dr. Ibrahim Rugovës, LDK-ja, në bashkëpunim me forcat e tjera politike shqiptare në Kosovë dhe me Kuvendin e atëhershëm të Kosovës, përmbylli kornizën ligjore për institucionalizimin e pavarësisë së Kosovës. 

Deklarata e Pavarësisë (2 korrik 1990), shpallja e Kosovës Republikë dhe miratimi i kushtetutës së saj (7 shtator 1990), referendumi popullor për pavarësinë dhe sovranitetin e Kosovës mbajtur në fund të shtatorit të vitit 1991, qenë prelud për zgjedhjet e para shumëpartiake për Kuvendin e Kosovës dhe zgjedhjet presidenciale në Republikën e Kosovës më 24 maj 1992. 

LDK-ja fitoi shumicën dërrmuese të deputetëve në Kuvend, në të cilin përfaqësoheshin edhe tri parti të tjera, ndërsa Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u zgjodh Kryetar i Republikës së Kosovës me shumicë dërrmuese të votës. 

Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u rizgjodh Kryetar i Republikës së Kosovës në zgjedhjet e mbajtura në mars të vitit 1998. Partia e tij, LDK, fitoi shumicën e vendeve në Kuvendin e Republikës së Kosovës në atë vit. 

Nën udhëheqjen e Rugovës, LDK-ja fitoi 58% të votave të elektoratit në zgjedhjet lokale, të sponsorizuara ndërkombëtarisht, në Kosovën e pasluftës, në tetor të vitit 2000, si dhe zgjedhjet e para nacionale në vitin 2001 dhe zgjedhjet e dyta lokale më 2002. 


Çmimet dhe titujt ndërkombëtarë: 

Më 1995, Dr. Rugovës iu dha Çmimi për paqe i Fondacionit Paul Litzer në Danimarkë. 

Më 1996, Ibrahim Rugova u shpall Doktor Nderi (Honoris Causa) i Universitetit të Parisit VIII Sorbonë, Francë. 

Më 1998, Rugova iu nda Çmimi Saharov i Parlamentit Evropian. 

Në vitin 1999, Rugova mori Çmimin për paqe të qytetit Mynster (Münster), Gjermani, ndërsa u shpall qytetar nderi i qyteteve italiane: Venedikut, Milanos dhe Breshias (Brecscia). 

Në vitin 2000, Dr. Rugova mori Çmimin për paqe të Unionit Demokratik të Katalonisë "Manuel Carrasco i Formiguera", në Barcelonë, Spanjë. 

Më 2003 në Belgjikë mori Çmimin Senator Nderi i Evropës. 

Më 2004 u shpall Honoris Causa (Doktor Nderi) i Universitetit të Tiranës. 

Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u zgjodh President i Kosovës në mars të vitit 2002 në bazë të zgjedhjeve nacionale të zhvilluara në nëntor të 2001.

----------


## RTP

Eliot Engell: Rugova - president historik i Kosovës



Prishtinë, 7 qershor 2005 - Xhorxh Uashingtoni ishte presidenti i parë i kombit amerikan, kurse Ibrahim Rugova do të jetë presidenti i parë i shtetit të pavarur të Kosovës. Kështu tha sot para deputetëve të Kuvendit të Kosovës, kongresisti amerikan, Eliot Engell. 

Engell, megjithëse siç tha, nuk kishte përgatitur ndonjë fjalim, pasi donte t'u fliste atyre nga zemra. "Derisa hyja, shikoja këtë objekt të bukur, dhe sot them se ky është një parlament i një kombi të lirë dhe të pavarur, dhe sikur që keni ardhur deri këtu ju them me bindje dhe siguri të plotë se Kosova do të jetë e lirë dhe e pavarur, kurse unë do të vij dhe do të festoj me ju lindjen e një kombi të lirë" u shpreh Eliot Engell. 

*Ai theksoi se historia do të flasë për këta patriotë që drejtojnë Qeverinë dhe Kuvendin e Kosovës dhe se fëmijët e gjeneratave të shumta do të lexojnë nëpër libra për emrin e Kosumit, Rugovës, Dacit etj., që do të llogariten si themeltarë të shtetit të Kosovës.*  

Engell tha se para gjashtë vjetësh në Kosovë ka parë zhgënjim, vdekje, dhe njerëz që kërkonin ndihmë për jetë, kurse tash ai sheh shpresën, jetën ardhmërinë dhe faktin se njerëzit shkojnë drejt së ardhmes, të vetëdijshëm se pas pavarësisë i pret punë e madhe. 

I bindur se ardhmëria në këtë vend është e sigurt, Engell, theksoi se sapo është kthyer nga Shqipëria, ku kishte qenë dëshmitarë i zgjedhjeve shumë demokratike. 

"Ka mospajtime por kjo është demokratike", tha ai. 

Duke folur për rolin e tij në Kosovë, ai tha se qëllim kryesor ka nxitjen e miqësisë, dhe se në këtë parlament të gjithë janë duke punuar për qenie të njëjtë. 

*Ai tha se në Kosovë kishte marrë edhe djalin e tij Xhonin, të cilit, siç tha, i kishte folur shumë për këtë vend, dhe se e kishte marrë me vete që të shohë së afërmi se si po lindte një komb i ri.*  

 :Lulja3:  

"Populli i Kosovës që iu është nënshtruar tiranisë dhe shtypjes e din se çka do të thotë të jesh i shtypur, prandaj është duke luftuar për demokraci, që të garantojë edhe të drejtat e minoriteteve". 

Engel përkujtoi se para tridhjetë vjetësh nga Kosova në Amerikë kishin migruar shumë shqiptarë, kontributi i të cilëve sipas tij është i pamohueshëm si për Kosovën, ashtu edhe për Amerikën. 

Po ashtu ai theksoi se edhe Presidenti Rugova ka shkuar në kongres dhe i ka treguar për së afërmi atyre se ç'po ndodhte në Kosovë. "Kam ardhur edhe unë që t'ju drejtohem juve me shpresën se fëmijët e këtij vendi të shkëlqyeshëm, pavarësisht cilit komb, apo kombësi i përkasin të kenë ardhmërinë e shëndoshë dhe të gëzojnë lirinë dhe pavarësinë. Them kështu pasi e vetmja gjë që funksionon është pavarësia", nënvizoi Engell. 

Ai tha se lidhjet e qeverisjes së Beogradit mbi Kosovën nuk duhet as të mendohen. Beogradi të mos pretendojë për një gjë të tillë, sepse rrota e historisë nuk duhet kthyer prapa. 

Ka të atillë, tha ai, që mendojnë se Kosova duhet të mbetet përgjithmonë protektorat. "Unë u them atyre se Kosova mund të kërkojë kredi vetëm si e pavarur dhe si e tillë ajo mund të përfitojë, dhe se asgjë tjetër nuk funksionon përveç pavarësisë së Kosovës", tha veç tjerash Engell. 


 :Lulja3:  

*Kongresisti Engell tha se Rugova është një patriot i madh dhe Kosova është fatlume që ka atë si lider*


.

----------


## Arb

*Laudatio për Presidentin Ibrahim Rugova


Shkruan: Bardhyl S. METAJ*  

Moto: Përkundër paraqitjes së tij të butë, të thelluar në mendime  imazh të cilin e kultivon gjatë prezentimeve të tij  Ai (Rugova) konsiderohet, ndërkaq, shumë kokëfortë dhe i palëkundshëm në atë që e ka përcaktuar për qëllim dhe cak të njohur të tij...; Dr. Rugova, nuk preokupon vetëm fantazinë e bashkëkombësve të tij, ai ka irrituar edhe shumë bashkëbisedues perëndimorë - ngase synonte që nga fillimi i veprimtarisë së tij politike një status të njëjtë të Kosovës me atë të Sllovenisë dhe Kroacisë...ndërkohë që, qëllimi dhe strategjia e bashkëbiseduesve të tij perëndimorë, ishte (gjatë-kohë) ruajtja e ish-Jugosllavisë! (Süddeutsche Zeitung)

Süddeutsche Zeitung: E çuditshme! Në Kosovë ishte edhe dikush apojo? Ishte edhe një personalitet - i cili paraqiste figurën Qendrore të Kosovës! Dhe i cili nuk mungonte asnjëherë, në asnjë fotografi nga Kosova, në asnjë lajm e pankartë të demonstratave Kosovare...Po sot, ku është Dr.Ibrahim Rugova, Gandi i Ballkanit dhe Presidenti i shqiptarëve të Kosovës?... Ai i cili qysh atëherë, më 1991, kërkonte një protektorat të OKB-së dhe prezencë të NATO-s në Kosovë...një demilitarizim të Kosovës...një Kosovë të Pavarur dhe Neutrale...dhe ku është personaliteti, i cili gjatë Procesit të Dejtonit, tentonte që ti mobilizonte për çështjen e Kosovës fuqitë e Mëdha Perëndimore...dhe të cilit, Amerikanët, qysh atëherë (Konferenca e Dejtonit) i premtuan  se fill pas Konferencës së Dejtonit, do të jeni Ju Kosovarët, çështje qëndrore në agjendën e Perëndimorëve (...),
Ku është Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, Gandi i Ballkanit dhe Presidenti i shqiptarëve të Kosovës?, shpaloste dilemat dhe pyeste plot brengë e përditshmja autoritative gjermane Süddeutsche Zeitung, në komentin qendror të saj, të shkruar nga nënkryetarja e Bundestagut (Parlamentit) gjerman, Dr. Antje Vollmer! 
Duke portretizuar figurën e Presidentit të Kosovës, të cilin së fundi edhe Reuters, sikurse edhe çdo agjenci e gazetë ditore apo javore, radio e televizion ndërkombëtar e vendor - në lajmin trishtues mbi sëmundjen e tij rëndë, e portretizojnë, si ikonë (leitfigur) e simbol të luftës së kosovarëve për Pavarësi  Zonja Antje Vollmer, shkruan më tutje: Përkundër paraqitjes së tij të butë e të thelluar në mendime  imazh të cilin e kultivon gjatë prezantimeve të tij  Ai (Rugova) konsiderohet, ndërkaq, si shumë kokëfortë dhe i palëkundshëm në atë, që e ka përcaktuar për qëllim dhe cak të njohur të tij...është shumë karizmatik, flet me zë të ultë dhe duket pothuajse i marrshëm dhe i largët... pothuaj edhe qiellor, të lë përshtypjen sikur të ishte nga një botë tjetër...por, njëkohësisht, shumë i fuqishëm, gjithherë i pathyeshëm dhe i pa zbrapshëm në synimet e tij.... 
Për dhe rreth tij, bashkohen e ndahen shpirtrat dhe mendjet, vazhdon komentin dhe portretizimin nënkryetarja e parlamentit gjerman. Por autoriteti i tij (Rugovës) njëkohësisht është garanci - e një dhjetëvjetëshi të pacifizmit e mosdhunës së shqiptarëve të Kosovës, të cilët, tradicionalisht janë çdo gjë tjetër - por jo edhe pacifistë! Dr. Rugova, nuk preokupon vetëm fantazinë e bashkëkombësve të tij, por ka irrituar edhe shumë bashkëbisedues perëndimorë! Ai synonte, që nga fillimi i veprimtarisë së tij politike, një status të njëjtë të Kosovës me atë të Sllovenisë dhe Kroacisë...ndërkohë që, qëllimi dhe strategjia e bashkëbiseduesve të tij perëndimorë, ishte (gjatë kohë) ruajtja e ish-Jugosllavisë...
Kështu shkruante nënkryetarja e Parlamentit Gjerman, qysh më 19.06.1999, në një editorial të saj të botuar në të përditshmen autoritative gjermane Süddeutsche Zeitung, shkrim ky që në të vërtetë sublimon e përmbledhë ate që po emitojnë të gjitha mediat për personalitetin e Presidentit Rugova, pas mesazhit të tij drejtuar popullit të Kosovës dhe opinionit ndërkombëtar. 
Vetëm pak ditë më vonë, do ti jepet nderi nga Qeveria Gjermane, pikërisht kësaj zonje që më 15 gusht 1999, ti dhurojë Presidentit të Kosovës, z. Ibrahim Rugova, çmimin e mirënjohur ndërkombëtar gjerman për tolerancë, të qytetit Münster - me çrast ajo do të shtrojë dilemën me të cilën, fatkeqësisht, po ballafaqohemi ne Kosovarët sot:
Posibiliteti i mungesës së tij në jetën politike të Kosovës.
Mungesa eventuale e personalitetit të tij, i cili autoritetin e tij politik ndërkombëtar dhe kombëtar e ka krijuar ekskluzivisht duke ndërtuar e promovuar identitetin politik-shtetëror kosovar, si dhe duke ruajtur e ndërtuar unitetin dhe konsensusin demokratik e institucional të Kosovës e Kosovarëve  por, pa sulmuar në asnjë rast, asnjërin prej oponentëve të tij jo të paktë politik, në Kosovën e 16 viteve të fundit, nuk ka sesi të mos vërehet e ndihet. 
Personalitetit të tij duhet ti falënderohen në heshtje, ndoshta edhe publikisht, edhe shumë publicistë, analistë, ekspertë, e një dorë politikanësh kosovarë, të cilët duke kritikuar Rugovën, më të drejtë e pa të padrejtë, me vend e pavend...kanë krijuar njëfarë soj profili identifikues politik. Pa këtë parashenjë - anti-Rugovë - një pjesë syresh zor se do të kishte apo do të ketë çfarë ti thotë a sjell politikës kosovare në të ardhmen e saj.
Në përfundim të kësaj që po e quajmë Laudatio për Presidentin Ibrahim Rugova, më duhet të shtoj se, marshi i tij në historinë diplomatike shqiptare, veçanërisht historinë e Kosovës, e ka forcën e fenomenit i cili ndanë historinë e Kosovës  në dy pjesë...në atë para dhe pas tij. 
Nuk jam i sigurtë, ndërkaq, nëse njerëzit e mëdhenj i bëjnë Kohërat e Mëdha, apo anasjelltas, Kohërat e Mëdha i nxjerrin në sipërfaqe njerëzit e mëdhenj, por e di se Presidenti Ibrahim Rugova është krijues e bir i Kohërave të Mëdha... pjesa e tyre më e devotshme dhe më origjinale. 
Urimeve të shumta të cilat po i arrinë Presidentit Rugova i bashkohet edhe ekipi i gazetës JAVA. Ndoshta këtë e shpreh mirë edhe Kryeministri i sapozgjedhur i Shqipërisë, Dr. Sali Berisha: Ndihma e Zotit, guximi me të cilin ju po i qëndroni sëmundjes, mbështetja dhe përkujdesja e madhe familjare dhe më gjerë, mjetet e shkëlqyera të mjekimit, misioni i madh që keni për të përmbushur, kemi bindjen se të gjitha këto së bashku do ta mposhtin këtë proces dhe shërojnë atë".

7 shtator 2005
Zürich

----------


## Brari

Tema

........

Rugova, njeriu që do mbajë drejt timonin e Kosovës

Prof. As. Dr. Kajtaz ALIKAJ

Koha gjithnje nxjerr njerez te medhenj, dhe ka nga
keta që mbi çdo gje ne jete vendosin idealin Kombëtar.
I tille është dhe z. Ibrahim Rugova. Ka gjithashtu
njerez nga ata që siç thote Nënë Tereza jeta është
detyrë  plotësoje. Ketyre pra iu perket z. Rugova.
Po sipas shenjtores tone Nene Tereza jeta është dhe
dhimbje  përballoje, gje te cilen z. Rugova e
ploteson me heroizem. Ai vete konfirmoi me një qetesi
te admirueshme para disa ditesh jam me kancer në
mushkëri por stërhiqem. Ne kete situate jo te
favorshme shendetësore ai kerkon mbështetjen e
popullit të Kosoves për pavaresinë e saj.
Deklarata e plote qe iu drejtohet qytetareve te
Kosoves për gjendjen shendetësore ka një kuptim te
madh ndaj qellimit qe i ka vene vetes. Është njëherësh
ky qendrimi i tij me kurajo prej kreshniku malesh.
Ndonëse Rugova di çdo gjë për shëndetin e tij, ai
perseri ka besim se me ndihmen e Zotit duhet ta
kaperceje kete betejë dhe do te vazhdoje te punoje se
bashku me popullin dhe partite politike me fort për
njohjen e pavarësisë ne Kosove. Me mirenjohje mjaft
njerezore Rugova falenderon miqte e shumte Amerikanë
dhe Europianë për kontributin disa vjeçar te dhene për
çeshtjen e pavarësisë ne Kosove. Si gjithmone i qete
dhe kesaj here pamja e z.Rugova perpara mediave
kosovare ka lene pershtypje te pashlyeshme. Rugova
është lider që flet pak. Flet pak dhe shume qetesisht.
Prej tij mund te kuptosh shume. Sepse te flasesh pak
duhet domosdo te dish shume. Ndoshta ky formim i
z.Rugova si lider i dedikohet edhe jetes akademike i
cili është shquar si studiues dinjitoz ne fushen e
studimeve te thelluara për marrjen e grades Doktor i
Shkencave. Qetesia e tij ne çdo kohë e situatë sado te
veshtire qe ka patur ka qene e admirueshme. Kjo
zakonisht është një veçori e njerëzve të mençur
prandaj ka dhe vleresime me superlativa për të.
Kolonel R.G. Hurner kur flet për zhvillimin ekonomik
te Ballkanit si faktor i rendesishem për sigurinë dhe
ruajtjen e paqes ne rajon, faqe 88 viti 2001 ne
konkluzionet personale shprehet se: është thënë e
perseritur gjer ne lodhje ne shtypin perendimor se
rizgjedhja e Ibrahim Rugoves si President i Kosoves
është një gje e shkelqyer ne vetvete, sepse Ghandi i
Ballkanit është paqesor nga natyra dhe i prirur për te
bere leshime. Ky vlerësim sipas z. Hurner behet sepse
ai e njeh mirë z.Rugova dhe ka parasysh gjithnje sipas
mendimit tij se kosovarët ne ato momente ende nuk
ishin te pergatitur për te bere leshime te çfarëdo
lloji karshi serbeve. Ndonese te jesh paqesor si
Rugova është një tipar i rralle i burrave qe
konsiderohen si lider me një barrë mendje. Për këto
vlera te z. Rugova, Kosova i ka ngritur këngë atij.
Kenga siç thone kur këndohet dhe e degjon vetë njeriu
ndodh rrallë, madje shume rrallë. Ndodh rrallë për
faktin se për të kënduar kenge një njeriu duhen bëma
dhe Rugova e ka merituar kengen. Ne kohen e mepastajme
Kosova me siguri do ti kendoje perseri Rugoves
ndoshta dhe te tjera kenge.
Pamja që duket si e qeshur e Rugoves është një veçori
tjeter e tij. Ai ka pamje te qeshur edhe kur lufton me
jeten. Ne disa raste te luftes me jeten ai nga pamja
është dukur i qetë dhe i qeshur. Mirë po të dukesh i
tille ne te tilla raste krahas ketyre veçorive duhet
edhe kurajo. Natyra e tyre nuk e njeh ligështinë. Ne
disa raste qetesia e Rugovës është si qetesia e detit
qe kur terhiqet prej bregut papritmas ajo rikthehet më
me forcë duke e goditur bregun me gjithe fuqinë e tij.
Keshtu e ruan Rugova qetesinë e tij dhe keshtu e gjen
ai forcen për te realizuar misionin e madh qe ka marre
persiper ne lidhje me pavaresinë e Kosoves. Rruga e
nisur qysh heret e tij te cilen e vazhdon ne menyre
konstante tregon se ai është lideri Kosovar qe di te
mbaje drejt timonin. Madje e mban aq drejt sa edhe
ne ndonje kthese ai e drejton me një mjështëri te
madhe duke llogaritur saktesisht veprimin e disa
forcave qe ndikojnë ne keto momente për te nxjerre
jashte rruge. Rruga e tij e nisur dhe vazhduar kaq
vite se bashku me popullin e Kosoves shpresojmë se jo
shume larg do te vije ora qe te arrije fundin e saj.
Zoti i bekofte Kosovaret dhe lutemi qe z.Rugova ti
jape shendet të plotë!


---------

----------


## Davius

_Shkruan: Sabri HAMITI_ 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*I. QARKU KULTUROR I PRISHTINËS*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ibrahim Rugova i përket brezit të 68-tës, dhe më tej Qarkut Kulturor të Prishtinës.
Në fund të viteve gjashtëdhjetë të shekullit njëzet Prishtina u bë qytet universitar duke u prirë nga një lëvizje e fuqishme studentore e kulturore, që mblidhte për të parën herë të rinjtë e tokave shqiptare: në Kosovë e rreth Kosovës. Kjo lëvizje kulturore e intelektuale, krejt natyrshëm e bëri qendrën në Universitetin e Prishtinës, për ta shpërndarë ndikimin e vet çlirues edhe në shtresa të tjera të shoqërisë. Fuqia e kësaj lëvizjeje u përqendrua në kulturë e krijimtari, me artikulim më të fuqishëm në letërsi, me shenjën e fuqishme nacionale e autentike dhe me shenjën e modernitetit përnjëherësh.
Në këto vite Prishtina, si dhe gjithë Kosova, kishte një gazetë të përditshme, një revistë letrare, një radio, një shtëpi botuese në shqip. Lëvizja kulturore e intelektuale e përqendruar në brezin universitar e bëri gazetën e vet kulturore, revistën e vet kulturore dhe formoi shtëpinë e vet botuese. Kjo, në mënyrë të pashpallur, artikulonte alternativën e njëshit pushtetor në kulturë.
Protagonist në të gjitha këto lëvizje kulturore e letrare, që përqendroheshin në Fakultetin Filozofik ishte Ibrahim Rugova me krijuesit e brezit të tij studentë, kryesisht të gjuhës e të letërsisë shqipe. Disa nga nismëtarët e këtij qerthulli kulturor e letrar janë ngritur tanimë në shkallën më të lartë në fushat e tyre krijuese në shqip. Njëri nga më përfaqësuesit është Ibrahim Rugova, me përcaktim kritik letrar e studiues i letërsisë dhe i kulturës shqiptare.
Qerthulli kulturor i Prishtinës, që më vonë do të zhvillohet edhe në një kulturë letrare, në fillim të viteve shtatëdhjetë të shekullit njëzet kishte përqafuar një program letrar e kulturor, qoftë pa e afishuar: të hyhet sa më thellë në njohjen e trashëgimisë shpirtërore nacionale e në të njëjtën kohë të ketë një hapje ndaj kulturave të tjera perëndimore, sidomos të modernitetit të tyre. 
Ibrahim Rugova si krijues e kritik nuk u është larguar asnjëherë këtyre dy kërkesave të qerthullit kulturor të Prishtinës, për dy decenie të plota të krijimtarisë letrare kritike.

----------


## Davius

*II. SHKRIMI KRITIK I ARGUMENTUAR
    (Kah Teoria)*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1. Teorizime e likuidime*

Librin e Ibrahim Rugovës Kah Teoria duhet të fillojmë ta diskutojmë që nga titulli dhe nga teksti hyrës, që e shenjuam në ballë të këtij shkrimi. Së pari parafjala Kah e vënë para Teorisë, në një titull që është më shumë metodik sesa ekspresiv, në radhë të parë tregon një orientim këmbëngulës të autorit, të merret kryekëput me probleme teorike të letërsisë, por jo edhe të vërë pikën fundore në çështjet që studion dhe diskuton; një pikë të tillë autori nuk e kërkon në asnjë faqe, në asnjë tekst të gjithë librit. Pra, çështjet i hap dhe i lë të diskutueshme edhe më tutje. Do të thotë: libri, që me titullin flet për një orientim, lëshon një thirrje për kërkim e diskutim të hapur të problemeve të letërsisë. Këtë insistim të vetin këmbëngulës e eksplikon qartë e përafër teorikisht në tekstin hyrës, inaugurues të librit, Teorizime e likuidime, ku në krye të punës bën përkufizimin e shpejtë të veprës artistike: "të bësh një libër artistik: një roman, për shembull, do të thotë të ndërtosh një botë - të sjellësh një botë në botë", në anën tjetër bën përkufizimin e librit teorik: "të bësh një përmbledhje do të thotë të bësh një tërësi dokumentesh mendimi"... Më tutje, duke eksplikuar mendimin, kërkimin e vet dhe mënyrën e diskutimit të çështjeve letrare, autori shton: "të shkatërrosh, do të thotë "të ndërtosh", e jo përfundimisht të shkatërrosh. Të kritikosh do të thotë të vësh në krizë". 
Karakterin e diskutimit shterues e të argumentuar, përmbysës e ndërtues, që jo rrallë shprehet me një gjuhë të ashpër e polemike, autori e thotë në fillim të librit, e këtij parimi të vet i mbetet besnik që nga fillimi deri në fund edhe kur kërkon, shqyrton e diskuton çështje të letërsisë, që te ne deri vonë kanë qenë të paprekura për arsye të niveleve më të ndryshme; diskuton dhe përmbys pa kompromis e pa mëshirë, i vetëdijshëm se në diskutimet teorike s'ka zikzake. Këtë mënyrë të mendimit nuk duhet ta kuptojmë si dogmatizim të një varianti të mendimit, por si qëndrim kritik të domosdoshëm në diskutimin e mendimeve të të tjerëve. Autori është për diskutime të hapura, po argumentuese, në mënyrë që të mos krijohen mjegulli të reja rreth çështjeve të shtruara. Qartësi e hapësi ka ky libër.


*2. Letërsia dhe detyrat*

Dy artikujt e parë të librit: Letërsia si differentia specifica dhe Një korrektiv estetiko-teorik janë pjesët më kryesore të veprës dhe shtrojnë problemin e krijimit të një rrafshi sa më autentik të trajtimit të letërsisë si krijimtari shpirtërore intelektuale. Problemi i parë që del në këtë udhë është përkufizimi i letërsisë si fushë e veçantë e veprimit krijues të njeriut, përballë veprimeve të tjera krijuese, shpirtërore e intelektuale. Ky diferencim i letërsisë është bërë me të vështirë në meset krijuese, ku letërsisë i përcaktohet, në radhë të parë, funksioni shërbyes në shoqëri. Kështu asaj i ndryshohet natyra, i shtrohen kërkesa që edhe nuk mund t'i përmbushë, dhe, si krijim e veprim krijues mitizohet. Kështu ka ndodhur, ta zëmë, me letërsinë shqipe deri në ditët tona. Këtë letërsi njëherë e pushton miti nacional, më pastaj barazia sociale si mit, diku më vonë edhe miti ideologjik. Letërsia i merr të gjitha këto fytyra mitike, mbasi t'i jenë përcaktuar asaj funksionet shërbyese, mbasi t'i jenë caktuar detyra që nuk ka si t'i kryejë. Ibrahim Rugova, më tutje, shtron problemin e demitizimit të letërsisë, bile në kohën moderne, pra trajtimit të saj si differentia specifica, si një botë më vete, që ka ligjësitë e veta të qenies e të qeniesimit (terma të përdorur dendur në këtë libër) si dhe të jetës së saj në gjiun e shoqërisë. Këtë rrugë të përkufizimit çlirues të letërsisë autori e provon me argumentime edhe në nivelin teorik të diskutimit të çështjeve që i përkasin kësaj. Ndjek e diskuton mendimet e shfaqura në rrjedhë historike të cilat letërsinë e kanë zbritur në nivelin e kryesit të detyrave, që nga Platoni, nëpër mendimin e shekujve 18 e 19, nëpër artin e angazhuar të Sartrit, deri te pikëpamjet e Lukaçit dhe të realizmit socialist. Kjo rrugë e zhvillimit të mendimit mbi letërsinë ka bërë ideologjizimin e metodave krijuese dhe të pikëpamjeve mbi letërsinë. Gjithnjë në këtë rrjedhë të mendimit autori do të konstatojë se përballë shundit kapitalist në letërsi, ekziston edhe shundi socialist. Ndërsa ballafaqimi i tipeve të autorëve s'thotë gjë në karakterizimin e tipit të letërsisë me konstatimet: letërsi progresive, letërsi reaksionare, sepse në këtë mënyrë thjeshtësohet vepra letrare, zhvishet nga shumë vlera dhe vlerësohet vetëm nga aspekti ideologjik e shpesh edhe nga qëndrimi politik. Edhe mendimet më radikale, kur interpretohen njëanshëm, thjeshtësohen dhe dogmatizohen. Një gjë e tillë ka ndodhur edhe me vetë mendimet e Marksit mbi letërsinë, të cilat shpeshherë janë rimarrë e janë diskutuar e keqtrajtuar duke u larguar nga konteksti dhe mënyra e përgjithshme e të menduarit të këtij dijetari.
Si kundërvënie mënyrës së mbyllur dhe dogmatike të të menduarit mbi letërsinë, si dhe artit e letërsisë që përkufizohet vetëm në disa pika të interesimit, Ibrahim Rugova ia vë artin e hapur, term i dalë nga një koncept i Umberto Ekos, Vepra e hapur, e cila i përgjigjet një shoqërie funksionaliste e të hapur. Kjo është vepra që nuk mbështetet në definitet (përmbyllje), por në apertativitet (hapje); gjithë kjo edhe në nivelin e hapjes dhe thurjes së jetës në vepër, si dhe të hapjes së vetë tekstit artistik për komunikime të pareshtura, lexime e interpretime.


*3. Arti i interpretimit* 

Në artikullin Nga ontologjia e veprës artistike letrare autori jepet të shpjegojë mënyrën e objektivimit të veprës artistike, do thënë ndryshe fenomenologjinë e krijimit të saj në një qenie të mëvetësishme, për veten më parë, që ka një sistem të vetin të të qenit dhe të qeniesimit. Argumentimi nis këtu që nga teoria e Marksit: Në prodhim objektivohet personaliteti e në personalitetin objektivohet sendi. Pra, rruga e transformimit krijues të një "prodhimi" shpirtëror siç është vepra letrare; për t'u mbështetur më vonë në argumentimet e dijes fenomenologjike të Huserlit, Hartmanit, Ingardenit, dhe së fundi të Martin Hajdegerit, i cili thotë: E vërteta e botës është një vetë-vendosje-e-të-vërtetës-në-vepër. Shkallët e objektivimit të veprës letrare derisa ajo bëhet qenie për veten në të parë e mandej edhe qenie në botë, janë përcjellë edhe në mendimet e Mihail Bahtinit. Në këtë rrugë të argumentimit fenomenologjik dhe ontologjik janë hetuar e pranuar si të vlefshme tri planet qendrore të veprës artistike: material-fizikal, paraqitës-objektor dhe shpirtëror-metafizik. Plani i tretë është më i rëndësishmi, pra është vepra vetë, dhe interpretimi i letërsisë duhet të lidhet më shumë për këtë plan.
Autori, posa përfundon diskutimin e mënyrës së objektivimit ose të krijimit të veprës, i jepet problemit të trajtimit të saj, pra interpretimit. Prandaj, shtron çështje metodologjike të kritikës e nëpërmjet diskutimeve, shpesh shteruese, e ç'është me rëndësi bindëse, vjen në përfundim se kritika qëndron në mes theorisisit dhe praksisit. Barti do të thotë: shkenca i hulumton kuptimet e kritika i prodhon ato. Pra, kritika nuk e "përkthen" veprën, por krijon sistematikisht një kuptim të saj. Përfundimi: kritika letrare si disiplinë e letërsisë gjendet midis teorisë dhe artit letrar... midis shkencës dhe artit. Kjo do të thotë se interpretimi duhet të niset nga vetë teksti, nga ajo që është e dhënë në atë formë, për t'i nxjerrë më tej edhe relacionet e tjera edhe të jashtë tekstit. E teoria që është sistem i përvojës dhe i dijes është bazë për interpretimet konkrete. Kështu interpretimi, duke u ngritur nga teksti, për të prodhuar kuptime të reja të tij, të tekstit; është pra një art, art i interpretimit.


4. Vlerësia e metodave

Intelektualisht i formuar si armik i të gjitha tipeve të dogmatizimit të mendimit mbi letërsinë dhe i provuar me shkrim në këtë vepër, Ibrahim Rugova asnjëherë nuk flet për Metodën, po për metodat, nuk flet për Interpretimin, po për interpretimet. Ai rimerr, shqyrton dhe vlerëson rezultatet e metodave të ndryshme të kritikës në shekullin 20, të cilat i lidh një karakteristikë e përbashkët se i kundërvihen pozitivizmit; dhe përfill rezultatet e çdonjërës veç e veç, pa pas kërkuar që ndonjëra prej tyre ta marrë flamurin e proklamimit të së vërtetës mbi veprën letrare. Me sa fytyra del e vërteta letrare në shqyrtimin e letërsisë? Vlera e këtyre teorive është se i ikin empirizmit dhe pozitivizmit dhe merren drejtpërdrejt me objektin, me veprën. Dëshirës klasifikuese të këtij autori nuk i shpëton edhe kësaj here grupimi i këtyre metodave në teori filozofike estetike dhe në teori scientiste, që si rrugë të sjell në pikën e parë: në studimin filozofik të letërsisë - në filozofi të letërsisë dhe në studimin letrar të letërsisë - pra në estetikë dhe në poetikë, në dy anë, në dy fusha, që prapë nuk janë një. Kjo vetëm tregon për heterogjenitetin e sotëm të metodave interpretuese dhe shpjeguese të letërsisë, të cilat, prapë, nuk janë shpikje të rastit, por të kushtëzuara nga tekstet artistike moderne edhe përnga idetë edhe përnga ndërtimet. Kjo sjell te mohimi edhe i njëhershëm i normimit të mendimit mbi letërsinë. Pra, çështjet duhet të lihen të hapura. Më shumë duhet të shtrohen pyetje sesa të jepen përgjigje të përfunduara.


*5. Tekstet shqipe*

Në vijim autori bën interpretimin e dy teksteve kritike të traditës sonë: një të Faik Konicës dhe një të Migjenit, nëpër interpretimin e të cilëve dalin dy qëllime të para të autorit, që duhen të përshëndeten e të përkrahen. I pari, të vlerësohet e të rivlerësohet mendimi ynë teorik, kritik e estetik, që krijon një bazë të fortë që në shekullin 19, edhe pse ndonjëri në mesin tonë edhe sot mund të thotë se kjo punë fillon me ne, me kohën tonë. I dyti, këto interpretime përforcojnë mendimin e autorit të kërkuar kudo se veprat e tekstet duhet të diskutohen haptas me argumente e pa komplekse. Në të ardhmen kështu duhet të bëhet edhe me tekstet teorike e kritike të autorëve të tjerë që tashmë i përkasin fondit të traditës. Në diskutimin mbi tekstin e Konicës, Ibrahim Rugova pranon mendimin dhe përkufizimin e drejtë të kritikës shqipe nga ky autor i shqipes e dijetar me interesime të gjera që në vitin 1906. Nga ana tjetër, interpretimi i një letre teorike të pabotuar të Migjenit, nxjerr në shesh se poeti ynë i njohur ka qenë i preokupuar me probleme të përgjithshme të artit dhe ka pasur pikëpamje të drejta e të gjera për artin; e që ky poet në studimet shqipe deri vonë është krijuar si miti i poetit social. (Një përpjekje demitizimi të Migjenit, duke u mbështetur në tekstet e tij artistike, e ka bërë Mensur Raifi në librin e vet Fan Noli dhe Migjeni). Këto dy interpretime na thonë edhe më shumë, na tërheqin vërejtjen se mendimi ynë teorik i të shkuarës ka mbetur edhe sot i panjohur për lexuesit, i pasistemuar dhe i pavlerësuar si duhet nga pozita e sotme. Le të përkujtojmë edhe një herë këtu mendimet dhe idetë e Çabejt shumë të drejta për letërsinë shqipe, që nuk janë zhvilluar si duhet më vonë, apo ndonjëherë janë marrë nga studiues të mëvonshëm pa u pasë përmendur burimi.
Në frymën e kërkimeve teorike në librin Kah Teoria, janë edhe dy studime tipologjike për letërsinë shqipe. Njëri për letërsinë e re shqipe te ne dhe njëri për letërsinë e Rilindjes në lidhje kontinuitive me letërsinë e sotme. Duhet të thuhet se këto dy studime janë mjaft të bazuara në studimet tona në këto fusha e tema, edhe pse në shumë pika mendimet e të tjerëve rimerren dhe diskutohen. Pra, ka përpjekje të sistemohet një dije. Më duket interesant përfundimi se temat e poezisë së Rilindjes janë bartur në letërsinë e sotme; ndryshimet më shumë konsistojnë në shpërndërrimet poetike.


*6. Vetëdija kritike dhe Qëndrimi*

Ibrahim Rugova ndër elemente të kritikës njeh: shqyrtimin, vështrimin, argumentimin, vlerësimin, qëndrimin. Kësaj radhe metodike e metodologjike nuk i përmbahet symbylltas, po e gjejmë të aplikuar në diskutimet e tij në këtë libër. Sidomos del në pah një vetëdije kritike e plotë, e mbështetur në argumentime gati shteruese, ç'është më e rëndësishme, e shoqëruar përherë me një qëndrim kritik. Vlera e librit hetohet në shumë pika. Së pari pse sjell shumë informacione mbi dijen moderne për letërsinë, të cilat informacione nuk kanë munguar te ne, jo sidomos në decenien e fundit, po këtu marrin një formë teorike më të sistemuar. Vlera tjetër e librit është se gjatë diskutimit, përherë i drejtohet gjendjes së studimeve tona teorike dhe kapet me probleme të letërsisë shqipe, duke u përpjekur edhe të propozojë zgjidhje. Etja e tij për hapje të madhe me dijen moderne dhe të kohës shihet edhe nga interpretimi i ligjëratës së Rolan Bartit, këtij dijetari të madh dhe burimi të shumë ideve të reja për letërsinë, pra ligjëratës inauguruese të një semiologjie letrare. Pra, vlera e parë e librit është hapja ndaj ideve të reja, diskutimi argumentues, qëndrimi kritik, dhe së fundi shkrimi i ngjitur në një sistem të qëndrueshëm, që krijon një vijë mjaft të fortë të trajtimit të çështjeve të letërsisë te ne, të cilat kur diskutohen, shpesh më shumë mjegullohen sesa ndriçohen.
Në fund, këtij shkrimi duhet t'i bëhet një vërejtje, jo sa për të thënë, po vërejtje që ndoshta e shtyn të mendojë autorin. Ibrahim Rugova, duke ndjekur me ngulm një metodologji, nganjëherë zbret në një metodikë të trajtimit. Kjo ngjet më së shpeshti kur diskutimin dhe idetë e veta ia adreson e i detyron rrethit tonë letrar, i ushqyer nga kërkesa që libri i tij të jetë i aplikueshëm në këtë situatë, do të thotë i udhëhequr nga dëshira që gjendja të ndryshohet. Në këso rastesh teksti kritik i ngjet ligjëratës, mësimit.
Për të gjitha çështjet e riaktualizuara në këtë shkrim dhe për ato që nuk janë prekur, libri Kah Teoria i Ibrahim Rugovës është ngjarje në kritikën tonë dhe hyn në familjen e librave të tjerë, mbi të cilët në të ardhmen nuk mund të kalohet, kur bisedohet për letërsinë tonë, besoj, u pajtuam apo nuk u pajtuam me ta.

----------


## Davius

*III. TEORIA E POEZISË
      (Strategjia e kuptimit)*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1. Eseu, Kritika*

Libri i tretë i Ibrahim Rugovës, Strategjia e kuptimit, ndahet në tri pjesë: Ese, Kritikë dhe Teori e poezisë shqipe në Jugosllavi. Duke lexuar këto emërtime të pjesëve menjëherë mund të theksohet se në këtë libër më së miri përfaqësohen pikëpamjet e këtij autori për kritikën, përkufizimi i së cilës bëhet gjatë vetë procesit të njohjes dhe të studimit të letërsisë, pra në vetë trupin e saj. Tre kapituj shenjojnë qartas pikat kryesore të interesimit të Rugovës si kritik qe një decenie e më shumë, dhe jo vetëm që përfaqësojnë farët më kryesore të manifestimit të kritikës për letërsinë. Në fillim është eseu si kontakt i parë i drejtpërdrejtë dhe i domosdoshëm me letërsinë, për të provuar e formuar një ide apo një pamje të artit letrar. Në këtë formë, shkrimi kritik është më tepër kërkim dhe është i liruar nga formulimet e përfunduara. Si i tillë, pos gjakimit të rezultatit, gjakon edhe provën e sharmit në shkrim. Kështu që del shkrim që lexohet me interes dhe me një kënaqësi. Në këto tipe të shkrimeve kritike, kërkohen, hetohen e gjurmohen tema letrare dhe fenomene që nuk janë të lidhura as vetëm me një gjini letrare, e as me një autor, apo një periudhë. Thelbin e shkrimit të eseut letrar e përbën interesimi i autorit në fushën e letërsisë. Nga ana tjetër, moskërkimi i formulimeve përfundimtare, shkrimin kritik e bën më të çlirë dhe të lexueshëm. Prandaj, shpesh na duket se në këtë tip shkrimi edhe mund të lexohen faqet më të suksesshme të kritikës së Ibrahim Rugovës.
Pjesa e dytë e librit, Kritikë, ka të bëjë vetëm me poezinë tonë më të re, dhe për aq sa i largohet shkrimit të lirë të eseut, për aq i afrohet shkrimit të destinuar. Kritika realizohet tash më afër tekstit dhe bazohet në analiza të shkurtra e të shpejta, konkrete, duke përmbajtur në vete kërkesën hetuese e shpjeguese, gjithë në vijën e destinimit të tekstit; shumica janë të shkruar si parathënie veprash të autorëve tanë. Po, në të njëjtën kohë, kjo kritikë mbështetet në mendimin e formuluar dhe të karakterizuar duke e parë fenomenin konkret letrar brenda poezisë shqipe bashkëkohore. Kjo pjesë e librit, në këtë aspekt, është e lidhur funksionalisht me pjesën e tretë që merret me teorinë e poezisë. Duhet të shihet si lexim konkret i veprave, si kërkim dhe prodhim i kuptimeve, a priori, për të artikuluar një klasifikim e tipologji, a posteriori. Kjo kritikë e dëshmon këtë kërkesë të veten nga rasti në rast mjaft qartë, sepse formulimet e saj do të përsëriten, do të rimerren në kapitullin vijues, të teorisë së poezisë, duke u vënë në një kontekst më të gjerë të poezisë bashkëkohore shqipe. Me një fjalë, kjo pjesë e librit manifestohet si një lexim i zgjedhur, si kritikë e zgjedhur, apo si shkalla e parë e përgatitjes për të kaluar në terrenin e teorisë.


*2. Teoria e poezisë*

Pjesa kryesore e librit është kapitulli Teoria e poezisë shqipe në Jugosllavi, që ka, prapë, dy pjesë themelore: Teorinë e tipologjisë dhe Artikulimin tiplogjik. Do të thotë pjesa e parë e studimit ka të bëjë me metodën dhe me metodologjinë, më saktë me disiplinën e studimit të poezisë, ndërsa pjesa tjetër me artikulimin konkret të këtij studimi, apo mbi rezultatin e kërkimit në veprën letrare. Kjo nuk është e rastit në këtë studim. Esencialisht, është vetëm sublimim i një kërkese, e cila shtrohet herë më haptas e herë më tërthortë në gjithë shkrimet kritike të këtij autori: kritika nuk duhet të synojë vetëm mendimin, po në trupin e vet duhet ta përmbajë qartë edhe demonstrimin e kërkimit si një proces, gjë që bën nganjëherë kritikën të marrë trajtën e librit të mësimit të letërsisë. Fundja, kësaj radhe, në këtë libër kjo kërkesë është thënë qartë në vetë parathënien "... për të vërejtur jo vetëm ç'thotë vepra, po edhe ç'thotë dhe si e thotë kritiku".
Kërkesa themelore e kapitullit qendror të librit është ndërtimi teorik i një sistemi poetik të poezisë sonë bashkëkohore, duke hetuar dallimet mbrenda këtij sistemi si dhe funksionalizimin e tyre në procesin e formimit të tij. Ngritjen teorike të këtij sistemi të poezisë sonë Ibrahim Rugova e provon me analiza, me formulime dhe, diku më në fund, edhe me ilustrime, që kanë formën e zgjedhjes së teksteve poetike. E gjithë kjo për të provuar tezën e vet dhe për të përforcuar me të gjitha mjetet demonstruese të kërkimit edhe vlerësinë e rezultatit të saj. Vetë titulli i studimit, Teori e poezisë, nënkupton një nivel më të lartë të abstragimit në shkrimin për letërsinë që do të dallohet dukshëm nga shkrimet e përparshme të tij edhe në këtë libër. Tashti gjuha e kritikës merr nivelin e formulimeve që kanë karakter të përfaqësimit të një ideje për një fenomen duke gjakuar theksimin e esencave të tij. Analizat këtu më nuk duken, mendimet e formulimet vetëm shfaqen si rezultat i tyre. Fundja, e gjithë kjo bëhet për të artikuluar tri tipe të poezisë sonë bashkëkohore. Për të ngritur një teori të poezisë, e cila është në zhvillim, punë e rëndë për t'u përballuar.


*3. Tri tipe të poezisë*

Tri tipet e poezisë bashkëkohore shqipe që artikulohen këtu: 1. Poezi afirmative, 2. Poezi subjektive dhe 3. Poezi objektive, janë në një mënyrë vijim i klasifikimit: poezi e entuziazmit, e lirizmit dhe objektive, të cilave u atribuon elementet estetike, të pasqyrimit, përjetimit dhe trajtimit, që e kishte bërë po ky autor në librin e vet Kah teoria. Dallimi është në esencë se atje më shumë idetë artikuloheshin si teza dhe kapnin gjithë korpusin e letërsisë sonë bashkëkohore, kurse këtu përqendrohen në ngritjen e sistemit teorik të një gjinie letrare, të poezisë. Duhet theksuar menjëherë se teoria e Rugovës rreth poezisë sonë të re dhe vetë ky klasifikim, që del në bazë edhe të analizave letrare paraprake, nuk mbështetet vetëm në një kriter qendror. Përfundimet e tij bazohen në kërkime në nivele të ndryshme të tekstit të poezisë që kapin figurën, dallimet në funksionalizimin e saj, më tutje edhe vetë diskursin poetik, për të prekur dhe preokupimet themelore të saj, si dhe idetë. Megjithëkëtë në klasifikimin e tij hyn domosdo koha, me një fjalë, konteksti shoqëror, pra edhe elementi i kushtëzimit shoqëror të formave dhe të tipeve të shkrimit. Kjo vërehet edhe në vetë emërtimet. Po, mbi të gjithë ngritet një kriter që do të shqiptohet në emërtimet e tipeve, është ky raporti i krijuesit, subjektit krijues dhe materies letrare, duke e marrë këtë në procesin e formësimit letrar, po dhe si rezultat të përfunduar, tashti si objekt, që do të përfaqësohej me terma të tjerë, si realitet tjetër letrar karshi një realiteti jetësor. Pra, në esencë, ngritet raporti Subjekt - Objekt, që del në dy nga tipet. Ndërsa tip i parë, që dikur shihej si entuziazëm, pra gjithnjë në një ndërvarshmëri me një ide shoqërore, tashti del si afirmim. Rugova klasifikimin e vet tipologjik do ta bëjë edhe me vlerësinë e vetë teksteve, pra nuk ka të bëjë vetëm me karakterizim po edhe me vlerësim. Prej këndej, poezia objektive i del përnga vlerat më e rëndësishme se dy tipet e para. Kjo do të thotë se në teorinë e vet të poezisë sonë ai, nga ana tjetër, krijon edhe një pamje të zhvillimit të poezisë sonë. Dy kërkesat e tij janë vështirë të provohen sidomos në shkrimet që kanë karakter kryesisht teorik e formulativ. Tezat e veta Rugova i argumenton me libra dhe sidomos me autorë të veçantë. Edhe nga ky aspekt sikur krijohet një kronologji e veprave dhe autorëve dhe më në fund e vlerave, në aspektin e paraqitjes. Mirëpo, problemet dalin pikërisht me autorët, nga një anë, dhe me poezinë që kapet të trajtohet teorikisht në një prerje sa kohore aq aktuale. Pse ndodh kjo? Kjo ndodh sepse kemi pak poetë që kanë të formuar një sistem të vetin të ideve, madje edhe të shkrimit poetik. Me një fjalë, pak ka individualitete që pa mungesë dhe pa tepricë mund t'i përgjigjen një tipi të shkrimit apo, më në fund, një tipi të poezisë. Kjo shtron çështjen e bashkëjetesës përnga kushtet e krijimit, për të mos thënë për ndikimet e ndërmjetvetshme që janë të dukshme dhe nganjëherë prekin problemin e imitimit. Natyrisht që këto probleme në këtë studim të Rugovës nuk janë trajtuar deri në fund, gjë që nuk ka lejuar dhe mënyra e kërkimit, po duhet të theksohet se janë të mëdhenj, bile nganjëherë të pakalueshëm, në rrugën e çfarëdo shkrimi që ka karakter përgjithësues për poezinë tonë të re. Këtë problem, shihet, e ka hetuar edhe vetë autori kur me emra bën ilustrimin e tipeve të poezisë, disa emra autorësh i dalin në më së paku dy tipe, dhe jo vetëm në aspektin e zakonit të pranuar ndërdijshëm se në rininë e parë poetët e shkruajnë më fuqishëm intimën, por edhe në aspektin e trajtimit letrar dhe të vetë ideve dominuese në poezi. Një problem të tillë do ta ndriçonte një studim i natyrës pak më tjetër, i natyrës së hetimit të tendencave kryesore në poezinë tonë, duke nisur nga akti i paraqitjes së tyre, nëpër pikat e realizimit të tyre kryesor. Me një fjalë: për t'u parë ku janë ato artikulime poetike autentike, e ku janë të bartura nga të tjerët apo edhe të imituara e të shpifura.


*4. Vlerësimet*

Është e qartë, problemi i hetuar më parë e ka shpënë autorin që në fund të teorisë së vet të poezisë të shtojë kapitullin Vlerësime, që përnga natyra e të shkruarit dhe destinimi, njëmend nuk ka shumë të bëjë me një teori të shtruar më parë me sistemin poetik. Do të thosha më mirë, është tepricë e këtij sistemi. Teksti i vlerësimeve ndërron kryekëput nga teksti kritik i gjithë librit, nga ai sharmant e iniciues i problemeve në esetë, nga analiza argumentuese në kritikat dhe nga abstragimi i ngritur në sistem në teorinë. Ky tashti është një tekst formulativ i prerë, i përfunduar totalisht, që në aspektin përfundimtar të mendimit dhe të formulimit merr karakterin edhe të ekskluzivitetit në vlerësimin e poezisë dhe të librave të autorëve veç e veç. Duhet të pranohet menjëherë, një tekst i rëndë kur kemi të bëjmë me poezinë dhe kur të jetë i lexuar menjëherë mbas shkrimeve të tjera të përmendura. Në shkallët e vlerësimit të veprave konkrete poetike këtu është më e larta: libër i mirë e me ndikim, formulim që vetvetiu e fut në lojë problemin e ndikimeve e ndërndikimeve në poezinë tonë, jo vetëm në një aspekt. Mirëpo, çështja është theksuar, është markuar përfundimisht e nuk është shpjeguar në proces, e pse jo, u përmend edhe më parë. Nga ana tjetër, ky lloj shkrimi e nxjerr kritikën në fushën e funksionalizimit të saj shoqëror e letrar para së gjithash, në fushën e mohimit, pranimit, vlerësimit. E kthen atë në një instrument shoqëror e letrar veprues. Duket se një natyrë e këtillë e manifestimit të kritikës nuk mund të rrinte mirë në një tekst të shqyrtimit teorik, pra më lehtë do të rrinte sa më larg tij. Sepse derisa i pari me gjithë forcën e dijes tenton të krijojë një sistem të argumentuar poetik, shkrimi i dytë kthehet në ekskluzivitetin e pranimit apo mospranimit konkret të vlerave të dhëna, me një fjalë është një aparaturë për mbrojtjen e sistemit të parë të krijuar, i cili mund të jetë i pranueshëm për aq sa është i argumentuar mbrenda kërkesave që ia shtron vetes dhe jo në mënyrë tjetër. Këtu nuk diskutojmë për pajtimin apo mospajtimin me vlerësimet konkrete të veprave. Niveli i tillë i diskutimit mund të jetë gjithmonë i papërshtatshëm, qoftë ai pranues apo mohues, sepse fundja autori e ka të drejtën e vet që të mohojë apo të pranojë dhe së fundi të vlerësojë në bazë të kritereve të veta letrare dhe të pikëpamjeve; e më në fund të botëkuptimit.
Më duket se edhe këtu, në këtë vepër me interes të kritikës sonë të re, poezia nuk kalon mirë me sistemin. Ndoshta pse poezia përnga natyra e vet shkruhet dhe lexohet më së miri jashtë sistemit. Poetët do të thoshin edhe më shkurt: poezia nuk i ka punët mirë me erudicionin. Mund të jetë.

----------


## Davius

*IV. KËRKIMI I KUPTIMIT
     (Vepra e Bogdanit 1675-1685)*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1. Karakteri i veprës*

Vepra e Pjetër Bogdanit Cuneus prophetarum, para së gjithash, është një doktrinë e krishterë, pra një mësim, që jepet në arsyetimin e fesë dhe ngre nevojën e forcimit të besimit duke pasur parasysh një ambient konkret, ambientin e shqiptarëve. Shpjegimi për fenë dhe mësimi për krishtenizmin është nisur në Biblën e Vjetër, po mbështetjen kryesore e ka në Biblën e Re dhe në shpjegimet e dijetarëve të hershëm teologë, e sidomos te Shën Augustini, veçmas në veprat e tij De Civitate Dei dhe Rrëfimet. Ndoshta pikërisht mbështetja në Shën Augustinin i jep jetë një përjashtimi kaq të fortë dhe me çdo kusht të argumentimeve fetare të Ebreizmit dhe Islamizmit, përjashtim që do të provohet në secilën pikë të diskutimit me radhë.
Po u desh të gjinden dhe të hetohen elementet origjinale të Bogdanit në shpjegimin dhe trajtimin e këtyre problemeve, pa tjetër shtrohet përpara kërkesa që vepra e tij të lexohet duke e pasur përpara Vulgatën latine të Biblës, në të cilën i është dashur të mbështetet atij në thelb. Pra, origjinaliteti i tij mund të kërkohet në tepricën e argumenteve që mund të gjendeshin karshi tekstit bazë ku është mbështetur; në këtë mënyrë mund të hetohen idetë e tij origjinale në shpjegim, por jo edhe në doktrinë.
Trajtimi i problematikës së Shkrimit të shenjtë në veprën Cuneus prophetarum është krejt në frymën e interpretimeve latine, në radhë të parë të Shën Augustinit, simbas të cilit, çdo gjë në këtë shkrim (është fjala për Biblën e Vjetër) që nuk mund të lidhet direkt me nderin (apo njerëzinë) e zakoneve dhe me të vërtetën e fesë (katolike), duhet të konsiderohet alegorike. Kjo ka të bëjë sidomos me interpretimin e pikave ireale të Shkrimit të shenjtë, që bëjnë besimtarin të largohet nga udha e fesë, besimit. Nga ana tjetër, për judaistët, të gjitha të vërtetat morale dhe filozofike janë të fshehura në Biblën e Vjetër.
Duke u nisur nga tradita latine e shpjegimit të Shkrimit të shenjtë, shkrimi i shenjtë në këtë vepër trajtohet në katër kuptime, nivele: njëri prej tyre është i fjalëpërfjalshëm, i drejtpërdrejtë, dhe tre të tjerët janë të figurshëm: tropologjik, alegorik dhe anagogjik.

_a). Kuptimi alegorik:_
është kuptimi kryesor i figurshëm në raport me mësimet e Ungjillit.
_b). Kuptimi tropologjik:_
përmban një kuptim moral, individual, duke kaluar nëpër të cilin Zoti qorton apo lavdon shpirtin njerëzor.
*c). Kuptimi anagogjik:*
është ai që dallon në mesazh një aluzion në të vërtetat metaforike e morale: jeta e ardhshme, gjyqi i fundit, dënimi i përjetshëm...

Në mbështetje të këtij interpretimi, Shën Augustini këtë princip më shkurt e formulon kështu: "Në Dhjatën e Vjetër është e fshehur Dhjata e Re, Dhjata e Vjetër zbulohet në Dhjatën e Re", parim i po këtij autori që kur citohet nga Bogdani në veprën e përmendur ka këtë formulim: "Marrëm vesh sa mundemi, qish mos mundëmi besojmë".
Kjo frymë teorike e shpjegimit të Shkrimit të Shenjtë është trajtuar pikë për pikë kështu në veprën Cuneus prophetarum, në Shkallën II, Ligjërata I, nga interpretimi i së cilës mundet dhe duhet të lexohet e gjithë vepra e tij e përmendur.
Në aspektin e shpjegimit të Krijimit të shenjtë dhe të Trinisë, vepra e Bogdanit si ide nuk ka ndonjë të re dhe nuk mund të kishte. Kërkimi i origjinalitetit të tij, prapë, çon në hetimin e shpjegimeve të tij konkretizuese, pra në mësimin e tij të fesë, që në një anë do ta kenë bazën e vet argumentuese në filozofinë e filozofëve antikë, Aristotelit, Platonit e Senekës, që ngritet nganjëherë edhe deri te sensualizmi i mëvonshëm, dije që citohet herë me emra autorësh e herë pa ta. Konkretizimi i shpjegimeve të tij, nga ana tjetër, ka të bëjë me gjeografinë dhe me dijen e mesit, prandaj mund të gjejmë në veprën e tij të përmenden, Pashtriku, Prizreni, Shkupi, Shkodra, Drini, Vardari, madje edhe referencat historike të ambientit: mundja e Vuçi Pashës në Malësi, apo ndonjë përshkrim sociopsikologjik i banorëve të vendit të vet. Shpjegimin e doktrinës së vet, më tutje, e forcon me një ton të rreptë, të sertë të polemikës me karakter kundërshtues, ndaj Islamizmit dhe të Judaizmit. Polemika e tij, karakteri përjashtues është i pandalshëm, sa që mendimin e Muhamedit se me ujë lahet të fëlliqtit, mëkati, duke aluduar për abdesin, e quan mashtrues, sepse, simbas tij, shpirti lahet nga mbrenda. Po me këtë sertësi përjashtuese diskuton shkallët e krijimit dhe të njohjes së ebrejve, duke përjashtuar triadën e Talmudit dhe të Kaballës.
Dokumentimin dhe arsyetimin e moralit, etikës së krishterë, Bogdani e jep në veprën e vet në Shkallën II, Ligjëratën VI, duke njohur dhe emërtuar të këqijat e djallit që kanë hyrë në shpirtin e njeriut: madhështia, smira, mëria, pritesa, lakmia, gryksia, kurvnia; dhe shërimin e njeriut nga këto e jep nëpërmjet shembullit të kryqimit të Krishtit, Krishtit të kryqëzuara.

a). Me uljen e kokës në kryq, u mjekua madhështia.
b). Me uratë për armiq, ndiqet mënia.
c). Me të çelurit e krahërorit largohet smira.
d). Me te bajturit e kokës, pritesa.
e). Duke u dhënë teshat e veta atyre që e kryquan, mundet lakmia.
f). Me pirjen e helmit, gryksia.
g). Me të rrahurat që duroi, flaket kurvnia. 

Gjithë kjo edhe nga aspekti moral e etik shpjegon dhe përfaqëson filozofinë e flijimit të krishterë, që si dimë ka marrë karakterin e një maksime të hetuar edhe te Tolstoji: jo kundër të keqes me dhunë. Filozofia e flijimit të Krishtit-hero këtu gjen një shpjegim të saktë moral dhe një përfaqësim shembullor.
Nga sa shihet, vlera e parë e veprës së Bogdanit, Cuneus prophetarium, nuk është filozofia dhe ideologjia e tij fetare e krishterë, por se është vepra e parë e shkruar në shqip, më së pari për rëndësinë e kapjes së një shqipeje të vjetër në provën e saj me një dije dhe diskutim të kohës. Studimet shqiptare gjithmonë do të jenë më të dobishme dhe më produktive kur merren me këtë anë të kësaj vepre të rëndësishme të kulturës sonë.


*2. Kërkimi, Metoda, Rezultati*

Ibrahim Rugova në studimin e vet monografik, Vepra e Bogdanit 1675-1685, i ka hyrë një pune të rëndë dhe të rëndësishme, me përpjekje e synim që këtë vepër ta bëjë të njohur sot, të kapshme sot, me një fjalë ta riaktualizojë, duke bërë analizën e saj dhe duke u përpjekur edhe të krijojë portretin krijues dhe intelektual të Pjetër Bogdanit. Puna është e rëndë, sepse për të, para së gjithash, nevojitet një formim i fortë filologu, madje filologu klasik dhe albanologu në të njëjtën kohë, dhe e dyta se studime të kësaj natyre ka pak deri më tash në kulturën tonë. Për kërkimin e tij, mandej metodën, dhe për rezultatet mund të fillohet diskutimi ndoshta duke cituar disa nga mendimet që gjinden në monografinë e tij, të cilat e shqiptojnë gjendjen e subjektit kërkues para veprës që studiohet, apo edhe para një subjekti tjetër krijues (Bogdanit) të larguar në kohë për tre shekuj. Citatet përfaqësojnë edhe mënyrën e përjetimit të kontaktit të parë, familjarizimin me veprën dhe më në fund disa nga përfundimet: 

Dhe njëmend, u habita, u befasova... Mirëfilli u entuziazmova dhe iu ktheva punës, që këtë intuicion dhe entuziazëm ta kthej në argument dhe në vlerësim, shkurt, në njohje të veprës. f. 11.

Kështu gjenetikën e tekstit të veprës së Bogdanit e ndërtuam kryesisht në bazë të literaturës ekzistuese, e jo të hulumtimeve burimore, sepse ajo ende njihet pak f. 12.

Kemi bërë një kompromis metodologjik: Kurcius, Bart, Lihaçov. f. 13. Pra, kemi bërë herë-herë një modernizim terminologjik e disiplinar... f. 13.

Marrë realisht, pjesa e parë e librit është një traktat filozofik e shkencor në kuadër të teologjisë. f. 77.

Me këtë nuk kërkojmë ta zhveshim atë nga filozofia e teologjia katolike, çfarë absurdi (!)... f. 203. 

Nuk e kemi ndjekur metodën e projektimit të problemeve, po të afirmimit të atyre që ekzistojnë, shtrohen e zgjidhen në veprën e tij. f. 148.

Sa i përket leksikut, mund të themi se aty është thuaja e gjithë gjuha jonë, po edhe këtë duhet parë në raport me atë të shkrimtarëve tjerë... f. 208.

Shkurt: është një Komedi hyjnore shqiptare marrë në planin e aksiologjisë historike-letrare e filozofike. f. 226.

Pra, Cuneusi është vepër bazë e humanistikës shqiptare. f. 226. 

Nga citimet e përmendura shihet se kontakti i parë i studiuesit me veprën ka prodhuar habinë, dashurinë dhe adhurimin, gjendje që janë të mirëseardhura në komunikimet letrare, po nga të cilat nuk mund të lirohet lehtë studiuesi, sado që përfundimet do t'i nxjerrë nga kërkimet dhe analizat e veta. Sepse edhe vetë metoda e kërkimit dhe përdegëzimi i saj më tutje mbajnë diçka nga ngjyra e kontaktit të parë, sidomos kur të kihet parasysh një kritikë subjektive produktive në leximin e tekstit, çfarë është ajo e Ibrahim Rugovës në pjesën më të madhe të monografisë së tij për Bogdanin. Sa i takon problemit të vetë natyrës së shkrimit që mbështetet shumë në citimin e tekstit dhe në interpretimin e tij, kjo është kushtëzuar në një masë edhe nga shkaku se vepra Cuneus prophetarum është ende e panjohur si tekst për mesin tonë, dhe nëpërmjet analizës autori ka bërë përpjekje që të japë sa më shumë tekst përfaqësues në studimin e vet. Mu nga këto arsye edhe monografia është shkruar e ndarë në dy pjesë të mëdha: Gjenetika e veprës dhe Analitika e veprës. Në të parën është munduar të japë sa më shumë material dokumentues, aq sa mund të jepet nga Prishtina jonë e sotme, dhe jo vetëm për të regjistruar sa të jetë e mundur më shumë tituj rreth veprës së Bogdanit, por edhe për të rikrijuar sa të jetë e mundur atmosferën dhe kohën kur u shkrua vepra. Pra, kjo pjesë i përket në një mënyrë parapërgatitjes për lexim të drejtpërdrejtë të tekstit të veprës që do të bëhet në pjesën e dytë të monografisë, në Analitika e veprës. Prandaj, sado që kërkimi përgatitor për studim, i përfaqësuar në pjesën e parë të monografisë, është i punuar me pedanteri, rezultati themelor i kërkimit të tij është në pjesën e dytë, që del më e lirë jo vetëm në kërkim po edhe në përfundimet, të cilat shpesh dalin prapë në formën e metaforës, duke lënë mundësinë e kapjes së dykuptimshme, qofshin edhe këto rezultate të analizave të përparshme. Le të përkujtojmë këtu vetëm dy përkufizimet e fundit të cituara më parë: se Cuneus prophetarum është një Komedi hyjnore shqiptare, apo tjetrin se kjo vepër është bazë e humanistikës shqiptare. Sa për metaforën e parë, ajo mund të pranohet si një përafrim përnga ndërtimi i veprës së Bogdanit, ndërsa konstatimi i dytë më duket se rrin fort pak, qoftë edhe kur krahasohet me një argumentim që sjell Bogdani për moralin e krishterë nëpërmjet flijimit, në shembullin e Krishtit, që e përmendëm më parë. Po nga një anë tjetër, kur të hapet ka problem në koordinata të kulturës sonë kombëtare dhe popullore, sa qëndron ky vlerësim do të provohej po të hapej një dialog ndërmjet veprës së Bogdanit dhe Kanunit, duke e njohur këtë dokumentin e dytë si kodifikim gojor që vjen nga mësimet që sjellin situatat jetësore të këtij populli, i cili kthehet në model, dhe jo vetëm model i sjelljes po edhe detyrim i saj.

Edhe vlerësimi se në veprën e Bogdanit është e përfshirë gati e gjithë gjuha jonë duket si një kompliment për të adhuruarin, sidomos kur të jetë ofruar pa analiza paraprake të gjuhës së tij, jo vetëm në nivelin e të shprehurit po edhe në sintaksën e saj. Sa për këtë problem, vetë Bogdani në veprën e vet thotë: 

Po përse gjuha jonë Arbëneshë asht e vobekë për fjalë qi duheshin për t'i çtiell ndjerë në skajt', përse ende ndër për ato arrësenje përsipëri, mejaft jet mujtun e shtremena, prashtu qendrojnë e nukë shkruejmë tjetër për këtë punë. Cuneus...f. 31. 

Ndanë këtyre përfundimeve që donë të diskutohen, vlera e studimit të Ibrahim Rugovës për Bogdanin është e pakontestueshme, sidomos në pjesën e dytë të tij, e sidomos në kapitujt ku flitet për praktikën e tij teorike letrare dhe për praktikën poetike. Më qëllim lëmë manash praktikën filozofike, sepse ajo më nuk del esencialisht dhe nuk kishte si të dilte jashtë konvencës së kohës të mendimit teologjik, sado që ky mendim në farën e vet të shtrirjes si libër, si mësim, në udhën e shpjegimit dhe të argumentimit domosdo do të ketë marrë diçka nga dija dhe shkenca e kohës së vet. Projekti i Ibrahim Rugovës në studim realizohet duke e trajtuar Bogdanin në gjiun e retorikës klasike. "Modernizimi" si e quan ai i termave, distribuimi i materies së veprës së Bogdanit dhe i pikëpamjeve të tij nëpër disiplina më të reja të studimit letrar mund të bëhet dhe bëhet për aq sa kjo dije moderne ka trashëguar në trupin e vet pikërisht nga retorika klasike dhe ajo e mesjetës.

Po ajo që është më e rëndësishmja dhe që manifestohet esencialisht si fryt i kërkimit të këtij studiuesi është ta provojë të vërtetën se vepra mbetet gjallë dhe komunikon me kohët e mëvonshme, për aq sa këto kohë mund ta marrin dhe ta interpretojnë nga pozita e vet dhe e dijes së vet, qoftë ky interpretim edhe kaq i larguar nga destinimi i parë i autorit. Me një fjalë, Rugova veprën e Bogdanit do ta aktualizojë sot, jo vetëm si vlerë, si fakt kulturor të së kaluarës sonë, po edhe si një qenie të gjallë që jeton edhe sot, qoftë edhe e përfaqësuar përnga ndonjë figurë, përnga ndonjë ide në veprat e letërsisë sonë të mëvonshme. Studiuesi këtë tezë të veten e provon edhe me përafrime me letërsinë tonë bashkëkohore dhe në këtë mënyrë do të hetojë disa konstanta shpirtërore, gjakime a ideale, që duke qenë karakteristike të një vendi, të një populli e karakteri, trashëgohen, përsëriten nga koha në kohë. Në këtë aspekt, duket se teksti i kritikës së Ibrahim Rugovës në pikat e tij më të suksesshme merr trajtën e ëndërrimit, ëndërrimit mbi fjalët dhe kuptimet në veprën e Bogdanit, duke bërë edhe vetë provën e produktivitetit të shqipes në mendim. Ky orientim edhe e shpie patjetër në kërkimin e atyre pikave të shkrimtarit tonë të madh të vjetër, që unë më herët i quajta "teprica", do të thotë të dhëna e interpretime që i shpëtojnë sistemit të tij të fortë të doktrinës fetare të krishterë. Se pikërisht këto pika japin idetë e rëndësishme për vendin, për popullin e autorit, dhe indirekt krijojnë biografinë e tij shpirtërore mbrenda veprës së tij. Ibrahim Rugova i kërkon, i gjen këto teprime, që i ikin doktrinës së Njëshit teologjik, dhe i interpreton me dashuri të pashoqe.

Për shumë veti që mund të jenë përmendur këtu apo jo, vepra e Ibrahim Rugovës Vepra e Bogdanit nganjëherë më tepër duket si vepër letrare sesa si vepër shkencore. Diçka si metaforë e dytë e një metafore më të vjetër bogdaniane. Apo si provë e pranimit, e përqafimit të një rrezmi, trashëgimie të Bogdanit në letërsinë e sotme shqipe. E gjithë kjo në frymën e kërkimit të tij. Vlera e kësaj vepre tash për tash nuk duhet të shikohet vetëm në vlerën e rezultateve përfundimtare që i sjell, po mbi të gjitha në nivelin e çështjeve që thelbësisht kanë të bëjnë, më së pari me studimin e veprave të vjetra të letërsisë shqipe, më tutje në qëndrimin tonë aktiv ndaj traditës sonë letrare e kulturore, edhe më tutje në vënien e lidhjes së bashkëkohësisë me traditën kulturore, për të arritur në fund te kërkesa kryesore: duke aktualizuar një shkrimtar, të hapë një problematikë kaq të rëndësishme të kulturës sonë.

E, si vepër më vete, Vepra e Bogdanit e Ibrahim Rugovës hyn në radhën e studimeve kryesore për këtë shkrimtar, dhe bëhet në të ardhmen, padyshim, vepër përkrah të cilës nuk mund të kalohet në çfarëdo studimi të ri për këtë shkrimtar.

----------


## Davius

*V. KRITIKA LETRARE SHQIPTARE
(Kahe e Premisa të kritikës letrare shqiptare 1504-1983)*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1. Problemet me kritikën*

Ibrahim Rugova, në pjekurinë e vet krijuese, i ka hyrë projektit më të madh kritik, që i përfunduar ka titullin Kahe e premisa të kritikës letrare shqiptare 1504-1983. Vetë titulli i monografisë dëshmon që projekti studimor i Rugovës ka brenda komponentën teorike dhe komponentën historike, duke shfaqur esencën e kërkimit ndërmjet historisë së kritikës dhe teorisë së kritikës me shfaqjet e saj në kohë. Për lehtësi të të kuptuarit të objektit autori pranon kornizat karakterizuese të periudhave letrare të letërsisë shqipe, si kulturë e trashëguar. Prandaj, studimi ka pjesën Pjesën e parë me ndarjet (klasifikimet): A. Fillimet e mendimit kritik, B. Kritika e Rilindjes Kombëtare dhe C. Kritika e periudhës 1912-1944, dhe Pjesën e dytë me klasifikimet: A. Kritika bashkëkohore me prerjet: a. Kritika në Shqipëri,  b. Kritika shqiptare në Kosovë, c. Kritika te arbëreshët.
Pra, sado që është shenjuar një kuadër kohor, që sugjeron kronologjinë, kërkimi i Rugovës është më tepër diskutues e klasifikues, duke parë fenomene kritike të trashëguara, pra që vijojnë në kohë të ndryshme, si dhe fenomene të thyerjeve e të ndryshimeve. Studimi i bazuar në kahe (orientime) që nënkuptojnë metodat kritike dhe në premisa, që nënkuptojnë bazën teorike të fenomenit, i kanë nxjerrë jo pak probleme studiuesit, sepse këto nuk duken njësoj e me të njëjtën vlerë në tekste të ndryshme kritike të shfaqura kaq larg në kohë.
Problemi i parë për të zgjidhur është vetë përkufizimi dhe dallimi ndërmjet asaj që është kritikë dhe asaj që është kritikë letrare, sepse në vështrimin modern të termit kritika letrare është prodhim i letërsisë (pra vjen a posteriori), prandaj, si mund të ketë kritikë pa pasur letërsi (kemi parasysh shkrimet fillestare në kohë). Autori e ndien këtë problem, por nuk e shtron shkoqur në studim, duke u mjaftuar me shenjat e kërkimeve e të kërkesave të tij ndaj teksteve, kështu që përkufizimi del implicit. Pra, kemi kritikën si mendim për letërsinë apo ndonjë fenomen të shkrimit, madje dhe kritikën mbrenda doktrinave religjioze, estetike e ideologjike, që anon nga fenomenet letrare, dhe kritikën letrare, që prodhohet si interpretim apo analizë letrare.
Prandaj, kur trajton tekstet e Barletit, të Bogdanit apo të Nezimit, autori gjen më tepër elemente të poetikës klasike, të shenjtë apo orientale, ashtu si dhe të retorikës.
Prandaj, kur trajton tekstet e De Radës a të romantikëve të tjerë shqiptarë, autori gjen më tepër elemente të estetikës apo të ideologjisë kombëtare të artikuluar edhe si letërsi kombëtare.


*2. Konteksti sociokulturor*

Para çdo kapitulli të librit të tij, që shenjon periudha kohore, Rugova vë hyrjen e emërtuar Konteksti sociokulturor. Këto janë tekste kuadro, që përpiqen të ruajnë dallimet ndërmjet Tekstit dhe Kontekstit ashtu si dhe lidhjen e tyre qoftë në një zhvillim historik të jetës shpirtërore të shqiptarëve, qoftë në dialog të saj me të tjerët, qoftë, në fund, në fazat e kërkimit, të studimit e klasifikimit të autorit. Pra, ndonëse autori është zotuar të merret me tekstin, ai nuk i shpëton shqyrtimit të kontekstit, qoftë ky përcaktues apo vetëm ndikues në tekstin kritik.
Bie në sy, pra, që nuk ka të bëhet vetëm me kontekstin letrar, po shumë më gjerë me kontekstin sociokulturor. Ky problem nxjerr në shesh, qoftë në mënyrë të ndërmjetme, që zhvillimet letrare, madje kulturore, shqipe kanë një fytyrë të veçantë, madje atipike, sado që studiuesin e mban dëshira e qëllimi që ato të jenë të krahasueshme me kulturat e tjera. Ajo që quhet histori apo gjeografi apo më në fund karakterologji nacionale nuk le të kalohet lehtë, qoftë në shqyrtimet teorike, që në thelb e kanë universalizmin. Rugova i ka provuar këto probleme edhe në studimet e tij të mëhershme: kemi parasysh studimin Vepra e Bogdanit, apo edhe më saktë veprën Kritika letrare (1979) të bërë bashkë me Sabri Hamitin, libër që përbën bazën themelore të studimit të tashëm të kritikës letrare shqiptare. Do të thotë Ibrahim Rugovës i është dashur të kalojë shumë sprovime interdisciplinare që këtu të kalojë nga konteksti në tekst, që të kalojë nga kritika te kritika letrare shqiptare, nga venerimi historik në venerimin teorik e klasifikues.


*3. Kritika letrare shqiptare*

E thëna e Mishel Montenjit se më vështirë është ti interpretosh interpretimet se ti interpretosh gjërat është bërë moto e punës së Ibrahim Rugovës në këtë vepër, duke artikuluar zinë e kërkimtarit nëpër labirintet e ideve të të tjerëve, aq më tepër në kaosin e mendimeve e të shkrimeve të shqiptarëve, pa asnjë sistemim deri në këtë kohë. Kjo vështirësi, prandaj, mund të lidhet edhe me përkushtimin për të sistemuar, klasifikuar e vlerësuar idetë, që janë vetëm evidenca dhe idetë që mbeten të gjalla e prodhore edhe në kohët përtej kohës kur linden.
Të gjitha problemet bëhen më të kapshme në fazat a periudhat kur artikulohet përfundimisht kritika letrare shqipe, që zhvillohet e perfeksionohet më së pari në dialog me vepra të letërsisë shqipe, pra si interpretim i gjërave. Kjo lidhet me shfaqjen e kritikës letrare në kuptimin modern, që do të lidhet teorikisht e praktikisht me emrin e Faik Konicës, me kohën e zhvillimit të letërsisë shqipe, me modernitetin e me shekullin njëzet.
Tanimë Rugova del në terrenin e vet të preferuar, kalon në tekst të kritikës, dhe kërkimi i tij bëhet krejt substancial duke hetuar premisat si bazë teorike të kritikës letrare dhe kahet si paraqitje apo orientime të metodave të diferencuara të kritikës letrare. Kjo është koha të cilën autori e cilëson si konsolidim i kritikës. Tanimë interpretimet e autorit janë të argumentuara në tekste dhe kanë mbështetjen klasifikuese, që reflektojnë përgjasime me metodat e kritikës letrare moderne në qarkun kulturor e letrar evropian. Rugova flet për vetëdijen kritike (F. Konica), kritikën introduktive (Fan S. Noli), kritikën psikanalitike (K. Maloki), kritikën filologjike e kulturohistorike (E.Çabej), kritikën imanente (M. Kuteli), kritikën e romanit (V. Koça), letërsinë realiste (Dh. Shuteriqi), kritikën estetike-historike (A.Pipa).
Kërkuesi i palodhshëm empirik i shkrimeve kritike shqipe dhe teoriku modern i kritikës, Ibrahim Rugova dëshmon gjerësinë e tij në metodë e në trajtim, ndonëse edhe vetë do të bjerë në kontekstin sociokulturor, qoftë në vështrimin e mungesës së riprodhimit sistematik të shkrimeve kritike, qoftë i shtrënguar nga premisat ideologjike dominante të kontekstit kulturor shqiptar kur është shkruar vepra. Ndryshe nuk ka si të dëshmohet vlerësimi i paktë në shkalloren kritike i Vangjel Koçës ashtu si dhe mungesa e vlerësimit kritik të Gjergj Fishtës e të Ernest Koliqit.
Kjo çështje bëhet edhe më problematike në trajtimin e kritikës letrare në Shqipëri në periudhën e pas luftës së dytë, ku ideologjia bëhet amëz e mendimit për letërsinë dhe ku metoda e realizmit socialist e dekretuar e fut letërsinë nën mbretërinë e dogmatizmit. Rugova përkrah karakterizimit mundohet të gjejë shkëndija të dinamizimit të brendshëm letrar, duke diskutuar kujdesshëm atë që do të quhej dialog ndërmjet tradicionalizmit dhe novatorizmit. Në këtë fushë, kërkuesi brilant, Rugova, lodhet duke gjetur sjelljen e mirëkuptimit, por edhe duke prodhuar faqet më jointeresante të studimit të tij.
Kur është çështja e vështrimit të kritikës letrare shqiptare në Kosovë, Rugova është në shtëpinë e vet dhe në formatin e vet, prandaj gjykimet i ka më të lira e të vërteta, të mbështetura në argumente. Ai karakterizon e klasifikon orientime kritike dhe vlerëson kritikën me lehtësi të pazakonshme. Mirëpo, edhe këtu i del para një problem, të cilin nuk ka si ta zgjidhë aty për aty. Disa nga kritikët, që i sheh më prodhorët në vështrimin e pranimit e të vlerësimit, ishin në kulmin e tyre të krijimtarisë, prandaj vlerësimet e studiuesit vetvetiu marrin trajtën e paravështruesit, që nuk është një pozitë e dëshirueshme e njeriut që nuk do të duhej të klasifikonte pa e pasur bazën e plotë argumentative.


*4. (Si) Enciklopedi e kritikës*

Libri i Ibrahim Rugovës Kahe e premisa të kritikës letrare shqiptare 1504-1983, përpos tekstit themelor autorial në të cilin është krijuar harta e shfaqjeve kritike dhe harta e vlerave, ka dhe një pjesë me peshë të madhe të tekstit që quhet Bibliografia, e cila me 1. Bibliografinë përshkruese të librit 1861-1944, me 2. Bibliografinë komentuese të kritikës në shtypin shqiptar 1883-1944 e me 3. Listën e organeve të shtypit 1848-1944 krijon kuadrin e referencës shkencore të domosdoshme për një projekt të madh, të parin sistematizues. Kjo ndërmarrje dokumentuese kaq e madhe e kaq e mundimshme e autorit lidhet me mungesën e teksteve të vjetra në qarkullim deri në vitet tetëdhjetë të shekullit njëzet, e sidomos me mungesën e leximit të tyre sistematik. Prandaj, autori citon pjesë të gjata, komenton dhe jep shënime. Prandaj, konsiderojmë që kjo pjesë e librit krijon një pikë tjetër në të cilën mbështetet teksti i parë sintetizues; kemi këtu një interkomunikim të botëve.
Një vlerë të veçantë ka Treguesi historik i termave, që është në fakt një koncentrat teorik i gjithë kërkimit. Tanimë niveli i zhvillimit teorik të kritikës do të duket në bazë të sistemimit të termave fundamentalë, gjithsesi me mundësinë që këta terma të jenë të krahasueshëm me terma teorikë të kërkimeve letrare evropiane. Sepse, u tha më parë, që në fushën e teorisë gjithmonë jemi në fushën universale. Kurse studiuesi Ibrahim Rugova e ka për dëshirë, mall e qëllim që kulturën nacionale në këtë domen (në kritikën letrare), po dhe në domene të tjera, ta shohë të krahasueshme e të matshme edhe me literaturat e me kulturat e tjera.
Vepra Kahe e premisa, me ndërtimin, strukturimin, kërkimin, argumentimin, referencat gati shteruese, kapërcen qëllimet fillestare të një monografie dhe merr përmasat e një enciklopedie për kritikën shqiptare si disiplinë të mendimit dhe kritikën letrare shqipe si zhanër letrar. Kjo pa dyshim është vepra më e madhe e më e ndërliqshme kritike e Ibrahim Rugovës, një nga veprat më të mëdha të kritikës shqiptare, duke e bërë vetvetiu autorin njërin ndër mendimtarët më të mëdhenj bashkëkohorë shqiptarë për letërsinë.

----------


## Davius

*VI. REFUZIMI ESTETIK
     (Refuzimi estetik), 1987*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*1. Trajta e kritikës*

Libri Refuzimi estetik, është libri i fundit kritik i Ibrahim Rugovës, ndërsa në trajtën e ndërtimit formal duket të jetë vazhdim i librit të mëhershëm Strategjia e kuptimit. Kjo jo vetëm sepse e përbëjnë kryesisht tekste kritike që lidhen me autorë bashkëkohorë dhe vepra e ide letrare aktuale, por edhe pse kapitujt e tij nuk emërtohen në bazë të çështjeve të shqyrtuara, por në bazë të klasifikimit të formave të kritikës së autorit. Në këtë vështrim, kemi një vetëklasifikim të shkrimit të autorit. Libri Refuzimi estetik ka këtë strukturë: I. Ese, II. Kritikë, III. Studime, vështrime, IV. Teori e kritikës. Duke parë këta kapituj, që shenjojnë format e kritikës, në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë kuptojmë edhe format e domosdoshme apo të preferuara që diskursi kritik i këtij autori merr në dialog të përhershëm me fenomenet letrare, me veprat konkrete dhe me autorët shqiptarë. Është e natyrshme që shkrimet e lidhura me një ambient konkret letrar e me një kohë i lidh një sensibilitet i veçantë, ashtu dhe një mori formulimesh e formulash të ngjashme apo të përbashkëta, të cilat i di autori dhe i sipërthekson në Parathënie. Ai aty shkon një hap më tej dhe në mënyrë implicite kërkon moralitetin kritik e vlerën që do të sprovohet në kohë.
Rugova tashmë është kritik i sprovuar dhe kalon me lehtësi tekstet e veta në rrjetin e klasifikimeve formale e zhanrore. Si gjithnjë eseun e mban formë të lirë për të shpalosur ide të lira, pa u munduar me argumentimin e tyre shterues. Me këtë lehtësi të idesë së re ai trajton romanesken te romani, perceptimin e historisë në korpusin romansor, retorikën e formës poetike, apo dhe guximin interpretues që nëpërmjet një vargu të identifikojë një poezi, madje një poetikë personale.
Nën masën e kritikës si interpretim konkret i veprës konkrete dhe më tej si dialog të gjallë me aktualitetet letrare, Ibrahim Rugova shkruan për vepra në gjini të ndryshme, të botuara gjatë viteve tetëdhjetë, të Azem Shkrelit, Fahredin Gungës, Musa Ramadanit, Teki Dërvishit, Jusuf Buxhovit, Mehmet Krajës, Ibrahim Kadriut, Qerim Arifit, Abdullah Konushevcit. Të gjithë këta gati shkrimtarë të brezit të kritikut. Sikur për të provuar që kritiku i brezit është njohësi më i mirë i po këtij sensibiliteti letrar, që nënkupton një përgjithësim, ashtu dhe njohja e stilit individual të autorëve, që i bën të ndryshëm dhe të veçantë. Mundet që këto dy elemente i bëjnë tekstet e Rugovës të kenë në brendësi përballë një diskutimi letrar edhe një mirëkuptim gati miqësor.


*2. Opusi e Sistemi*

Në kapitullin e studimeve e të shqyrtimeve letrare Rugova demonstron gjerësinë e dijes letrare, shkathtësinë e analizës dhe mjeshtërinë e argumentimit, qoftë kur shkruan për romanet e Nazmi Rrahmanit, për pikëpamjet estetike të Esad Mekulit, burimsinë e poezisë së Din Mehmetit, apo dramën shqiptare të Josip Relës. Megjithëkëtë, kredon e vet kritike ashtu dhe shkathtësinë diskursive ai e provon edhe një herë në studimet për poezinë e dy autorëve të brezit të vet. Opusi poetik i Beqir Musliut dhe Sistemi poetik i Sabri Hamitit duket të jenë studimet më të mira të këtij kapitulli. Kjo ka të bëjë më tepër me fenomenin letrar sesa me rastin apo me përkushtimin. Në të vërtetë të dy studimet janë shkruar në trajtë të studimeve hyrëse për veprat poetike të zgjedhura që u kishte bërë kritiku autorëve për një koleksion të botimit të poezisë. Rugova do të sprovohet me poezinë e dy autorëve, të cilët që në rini ishin admiruar, por në të njëjtën kohë edhe keqkuptuar. Kritiku tani merr riskun që të krijojë tekstin interpretues dhe vlerësues, i cili i botuar si parathënie, rri binjak me poezinë dhe mund të sprovohet përgjithmonë nga secili lexues. Kjo është një ego kritike e çuar deri në fund, një aventurë e krijuesve të njëmendtë edhe në kritikë letrare dhe, më në fund, një moral kritik i provuar në vepër. Dhe Rugova ia del, meqë tekstet e tij është parë të jenë bërë më vonë pika të mbështetjes për kërkimet e mëvonshme për këta autorë.
Një studim për romanin bashkëkohor shqiptar, që megjithatë mbetet në nivel të skicimit të ideve kryesore, ashtu dhe një bibliografi e romanit bashkëkohor shqiptar (1949-1986), sikur japin sinjale që autori do të punonte në një studim për romanin shqiptar, që nuk është shfaqur më vonë.


*3. Teoria e kritikës*

I obsesionuar me kritikën, sidomos me teorinë e kritikës, Ibrahim Rugova, edhe këtë libër e mbaron me një korpus tekstesh rreth problemeve teorike të letërsisë e të kritikës letrare. Ai i kthehet sërish leximit dhe diskutimit të librit të tij të dashur të rinisë, Teorisë së letërsisë të Rene Velekut dhe Ostin Uorenit; për të parë dy funksionet e kësaj teorie.
Ibrahim Rugova, kritiku i mileut të Prishtinës, studenti i Rolan Bartit në Paris, apo dijetari që nuk përjashton asnjë ide pa e diskutuar: cili nga këto përcaktime ka ushqyer një diskutim problemor për kritikën letrare dhe marksizmin si njohje apo ideologji?. Dijetari i Prishtinës, si krijues, të cilit pushteti politik dhe ideologjia i shkojnë mbas si hije, sqaron që kishte një kritikë tradicionale ideologjike, dhe një tjetër të modernizuar, e cila do të merrej më në fund me Kafkën, Prustin e Xhojsin, duke i vënë në shtratin e vet të realizmit të paanë, përderisa të parët e tyre tradicionalistë i patën hedhur si dekadentë. Një diskutim i sofistikuar për kohën, që nuk do të mbërrinte askund tjetër pos në diskutimin final të raportit të letërsisë me politikën, këtu e tjetërkund.
Rugova më në fund e vijon diskutimin e vet teorik lidhur me interesimet teorike e letrare të aktualitetit shqiptar, duke bërë përpjekje që fenomeni të shihet në gjithë botën shqiptare, ndonëse kjo botë jeton në kërkimin e ideve të kundërshtueshme deri në skaj. Studiuesi përpiqet që të sistemojë grimcat e ideve shqiptare, për ti bërë të krahasueshme me drejtime teorike në Evropë, qoftë kah ato që mbështeten edhe më tutje në termat e funksionit si: angazhimi apo mesazhi i afishuar, qoftë nga ato që shpien kah analiza e strukturave letrare duke pranuar pluralizmin e tekstit letrar. Ibrahim Rugova nuk i shpëton as këtu një tipi të diskutimit teorik letrar me premisa të dedikimit dhe të edukimit, ku metoda vetvetiu shndërrohet në demonstrim. Kjo dhe mund të jetë karakteristikë e teksteve që shkruhen për tu lexuar para një auditori të caktuar, kur teksti përballë shpalimit të idesë dhe argumentimit ka dëshirën për të bindur e për të mësuar.


*4. Refuzimi  estetik*

Eseu Refuzimi estetik, që mban kohën e vendin ku është shkruar (Prishtinë, shkurt, 1987), është padyshim teksti më i rëndësishëm për autorin, jo pse është shkruar i fundit, por pse ka dalë në ballë të librit dhe pse këtë titull e merr krejt libri. Është e qartë që autori i jep peshë të veçantë këtij teksti, qëkur e merr në trajtë të përmbledhur edhe Parathënie të librit. E pra çfarë ka të veçantë në këtë ese? 

Refuzim do të thotë të mos pranosh, të mos pranosh atë që të imponohet, e kjo varet nga qëndrimi personal dhe nga i përgjithshëm. 

Kjo është fraza nistore e eseut, që nuk ka asnjë shenjë që ka të bëhet me letërsinë, dhe vazhdon: 

Njeriu në këtë plan ka vetëm dy zgjidhje, thjesht e shkurt: po e jo. Refuzimi ngritet kundër imponimit kur ai është represiv. 

Dhe më tutje vijon eseu duke u demonstruar ideja: 

Imponimi bëhet më i ndërlikuar kur gjendet në kuadër të përfaqësueses, sepse njeriut ekzistuesja i largohet për disa shkallë Raporti ndërmjet të vërtetës dhe të vërtetës së përfaqësuar 

Edhe më tutje eseu eksplikon si ngritet pushteti individual e kolektiv, për të arritur ngadalë te pushteti, demokracia, zgjedhja e lirë, manipulimi, plebishiti: jemi pra në gjirin e shoqërisë, në diskutimet e pushtetit e larg, tepër larg, letërsisë.
Rugova më dramatik e bën diskutimin pikërisht kur kalon në domenin e letërsisë që do të refuzojë duke heshtur apo duke folur. Nëse flet, ajo refuzon me format e sarkazmit, të groteskut e të ironisë. Ai kërkon dallimin midis pushtetit e politikës në letërsi  politizimin e saj. Loja, pra, është e rëndë: si të ruhet letërsia si qenësi e jo si letërsi në funksion, në shoqëritë e politizuara në mënyrë agresive. Pamja është e aktualitetit, kurse diskutimi don ti demonstrojë rrënjët e fenomenit në kohë e në kultura të tjera. Por në pikën 3 të eseut tanimë tema afishohet: Estetika e Politika. Historia e fenomenit të shpie te Platoni e te inkuizicioni mesjetar, madje te përmbysjet revolucionare, që si censurë apo si ndikim rrafshojnë vepra, ide e njerëz. Furtunën shkatërrimtare Rugova e gjurmon më tepër në kulturën historike të të tjerëve e më pak në realitetet dhe aktualitetet shqiptare. Kujdes! Autocensura e shpikur nga Sartri në kohët moderne, mund të jetë shpëtim i shkrimtarit (njeriut), por jo i letërsisë.
Atëherë, nëse nuk i mbetet alternativë letërsisë a i mbetet alternativa shkrimtarit. Rugova, në kërkimin historik të fenomenit, thotë se po: të bëhet shkrimtar i oborrit apo prijës i popullit. Por, për pasojë: në të dyja rastet vrasës i letërsisë së vet.
Ashiqare që shkrimtari i angazhuar dhe letërsia e angazhuar nuk është një zgjidhje. Këtë e kanë pranuar shkrimtarët ideologë romantikë tjetërkund e te ne. Si të ruhet, pra, qenësia estetike, e bashkë me të refuzimi estetik. Pyetja nuk ka përgjigje të pëlqyeshme, sidomos jo kur shtrohet kaq ashpër raporti ndërmjet letërsisë e politikës. Ibrahim Rugova në eseun e vet rezonon që tanimë është bërë legjitime vetëdija se imponimit të jashtëm letërsia duhet ti përgjigjet me refuzim estetik. Ky është refuzim estetik kundër diskursit represiv. Mirëpo, çështjet praktike çojnë në argumentime selektive: 

Te kombet e mëdha, kur rreziku politik është më i vogël, apo edhe nuk është i pranishëm fare, refuzimi estetik i letërsisë është më i madh, më autonom e më veprues 

përfundon Rugova eseun e vet të vitit 1987.

_Po çfarë të bëhet me kombet e vogla e me letërsitë e rrezikuara, përgjegja është e kuptueshme apo e nënkuptueshme. Nuk ka shpëtim të autorit, mund të ketë shpëtim të njeriut: duke ikur nga tipi meditant kah tipi militant. Kështu shkroi Rugova, në tekstin e vet të mbramë kritik, para se të nisej._

----------


## Davius

*VII. PROFILI I KRITIKUT*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Pak nga miqtë e tij e dijnë që Ibrahim Rugova në moshën e re shkollore ka shkruar lirikë dhe ka përkthyer poezi. Mirëpo, emri i tij letrar publik është bërë i njohur me shkrimet letrare në rubrikën Zenite letrare në revistën Fjala. Tekstet, që rimerrnin në një lexim krejt subjektiv e të lirë, vepra të shkrimtarëve botërorë e shqiptarë, lexoheshin me mallin e leximit të letërsisë së vërtetë. Këto shkrime Ibrahim Rugova, pas një rileximi redaktues, i botoi në librin Prekje lirike. Vetë titulli përcakton natyrën e shkrimeve estetike-poetike, që nuk i iknin lirizmit në interpretim. Ky ishte një revolt kundër shkrimeve kuaziobjektive që shkruheshin për letërsinë duke zbritur më shpesh në një sociologjizëm vulgarizues.
Në librin e dytë Kah teoria, të botuar shtatë vite më vonë, e gjejmë Rugovën në skajin tjetër të diskursit kritik. Tashmë ai, gjithë dijen e madhe letrare, gjithë mjeshtërinë e shkrimit kritik të argumentuar, e çon kah qëllimi suprem: të artikulohet në nivelin më të lartë teorik letërsia si krijimtari individuale e veçantë, e ndryshme nga të tjerat, që duke pasur praktikë origjinale të krijimit, kërkon edhe kritere të vetat të interpretimit. Tashmë, revolta lirike e librit të parë kthehet në sistem vetanak të mendimit e të argumentimit.
Dy polet kritike, të shfaqura në dy librat e parë, e kanë përcaktuar fuqishëm gjithë krijimtarinë kritike të Ibrahim Rugovës në vitet shtatëdhjetë e tetëdhjetë të shekullit njëzet. Ky ndikim në një anë ka prodhuar një diskurs kritik të çlirshëm, shpesh me gjuhë konotative, madje në nivel të metaforës, për tu kurorëzuar me trajtën e eseut e të kritikës interpretuese; kurse në anën tjetër ka prodhuar diskursin kritik të argumentuar, duke e ngritur në nivel të abstragimit teorik, madje krejt në teori të letërsisë e të kritikës; por gjithmonë me kërkesën për kultivimin e temave abstrakte në shqip, nëpërmjet rindërtimeve terminologjike.
Dy libra të ngjashëm, përmbledhje esesh e kritikash, kapin tekstet kritike të Ibrahim Rugovës të viteve shtatëdhjetë në Strategjia e kuptimit dhe të viteve tetëdhjetë në Refuzimi estetik. Sharmi themelor i shkrimeve kritike, që korrespondojnë në radhë të parë me librat e botuar gjatë këtyre viteve dhe me autorët kryesisht të brezit të tij, është se janë shkruar rëndom si kritika të para (punë tepër e vështirë në interpretimin e vlerësimin e letërsisë), duke prodhuar edhe mendimin e parë publik për veprat, e njëkohësisht duke krijuar aureolën e kritikës së respektueshme.
Në shkrime të tjera, në këta libra, Rugova lëshohet ngadalë në kohë për të studiuar formacione artistike e doktrina letrare shqiptare, po ashtu autorë të njohur të traditës; ashtu edhe fenomene letrare, kryesisht kritike të modernitetit evropian.
Dy libra të tjerë, tani monografikë, që provojnë deri në skaj fuqinë krijuese e intelektuale të Ibrahim Rugovës, janë Vepra e Bogdanit  dhe Kahe e premisa të kritikës letrare shqiptare 1504-1983. Në të parin bëhet interpretimi i fuqishëm i tekstit bogdanian në librin e parë origjinal shqip Çeta e profetëve, duke analizuar të gjitha aspektet e strukturat e tekstit bashkë me domethënien e tij. Rugova këtu ribën gjenetikën dhe bën analitikën e veprës së autorit të madh të vjetër shqiptar, duke e parë atë të njënjëshëm, nëpërmjet temave, strukturave letrare, domethënieve nacionale; duke analizuar sistemin e plasat e tij. Studiuesi, i formuar me dijet moderne letrare, dëshmon që teksti bogdanian nuk është dëshmi por është një qenie e gjallë kulturore, madje bashkëkohëse, një vlerë që jeton. Vepra shpejt u bë paradigmë e studimeve shqiptare, jo vetëm bogdaniane.
Mirëpo, projekti më i ndërliqshëm e më i rëndësishëm studimor i Ibrahim Rugovës mbetet monografia për kritikën shqiptare. Ky libër është dhe kurora kritike e tij. Aty gjejmë një sistematizim të mendimit kritik shqiptar që lidhet me letërsinë dhe kritikën letrare, dhe më thellë një vetëdije kulturore të shqiptarëve. Idetë themelore, duke u fiksuar nga Barleti deri te autorët bashkëkohorë, janë trajtuar jo si rend kronologjik i shfaqjeve, por si vlera në një sistem të sprovuar të mendimit letrar. Rugova lucid këtu informon, analizon, interpreton. Vepra merr vlerën e një projekt-enciklopedie për kritikën letrare shqiptare duke u bërë,  që nga shfaqja, një pikë reference e pakalueshme për këtë fushë.
Përfundimisht Ibrahim Rugova është një kritik modern që teorinë e ndërton si majë që del nga interpretim i tekstit letrar, kurse vlerësimin e bën si një përqasje me universalitetin e krijimit letrar. Kjo e shpie nga qerthulli i letërsisë kombëtare në universumin e literaturave të tjera.
Një të tillë sprovë e kishte nisur Rugova në shkrimin për rrënjët e degët letrare, pra për trashëgiminë origjinare dhe shpërndërrimet e mëvonshme duke sjellë në relacion krijues Shqipen, Aristotelin e Xhojsin. Kjo aventurë krijuese ishte ndërprerë përnjëherë. Dhe kjo duhet të quhet humbje për kërkimet në letërsinë shqipe.
Vepra e madhe dhe e ndërliqshme kritike e Ibrahim Rugovës e ka bërë autorin njërin ndër mendimtarët më të mëdhenj bashkëkohorë shqiptarë për letërsinë.
Konteksti sociokulturor, thuhej më parë, por rrethanat nacionale, do të thuhej më vonë, e bënë apo më saktë e detyruan Ibrahim Rugovën që nga njeriu meditant të kalojë te njeriu militant. I pari i përket domenit të kritikës. I dyti domenit të veprimtarisë nacionale. 
I lejojmë vetes të mbyllim këtë shkrim me një metaforë: Prekje e Gurit. Brezat e idealistëve (nëse mbeten gjallë) do të tregojnë a u formësua guri nga prekja dhe për sa kohë ndodhi kjo.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
_Prishtinë, tetor 2005_

----------


## Brari

RD

--

Ibrahim Rugova, formula shqiptare më frytdhënëse


Bujar LESKAJ


Janë shumë të rrallë rastet në Krestomacinë e shqiptarëve të mëdhenj të të gjitha kohrave ku të rrijë krah për krah, kulturologu, politikani që shndërrohet në lider shpirtëror, dhe përmasa humane si tek Ibrahim Rugova.

Jemi sot ketu për të promovuar korpusin e veprave të plota të tij dhe ju bëj të gjithëvë ftesë që këtij akti të përpiqemi t'i gjejmë një sintoni me kohën dhe do të kuptojme se jemi të vonuar. Ajo e ka trajtuar këtë vepër, këtë mendim dhe veprim, duke respektuar ligjësitë që shoqërojnë të pazakonshmen.

Veset e racës vepruan ndaj Rugovës dhe kundër Rugovës. Ishte një reagim meskin, një përballje e kahmotshme e mediokritetit me intelektualitetin, e politikës vizionare e moderne me derivatet negative të saj, të shqiptarësisë së kulluar që kërkon të integrohet me ideologjinë e stepave dhe zëdhënësit e tyre shqiptarë e jo shqiptarë.

Por tubimi ynë është i dobishëm. Këtu gjënden nivele të larta të mendimit intelektual e politik shqiptar që sot bëhen zëdhënës të ndjesisë që Ibrahim Rugova, presidenti i Kosoves, Gandi bashkëkohor, esteti dhe teoricieni i letërsisë është formula shqiptare më frytdhënëse.

Është kështu, sepse ai u ushqye dhe vazhdon ta bëjë me doktrinën e Pjetër Bogdanit, Nënë Terezës dhe Papa Gjon Palit. Ai mbështetet në filozofinë dhe politikën euroatlantike, dhe veçanërisht atë amerikane. Të shkuarën kulturore shqiptare e racionalizoi në bashkëkohësi dhe më tej, duke krijuar kështu një mendim politik të llojit të veçantë. Kosova, trualli i madh, ku prej dekadash është konservuar krimi, po kthehet në tokë paqeje. Kjo ishte metamorfoza sfidë e Rugovës, alkimia e civilizimit shqiptar. Në këtë betejë të madhe, ai ndriçoi, ai fitoi.

Kur kombit shqiptar i qasej ora e ligë andej dhe ketej kufirit, kur perandoria e së keqës shfaqej në format e veta të idhta, - atje si pushtim i huaj e këtu si urrejtje klasore - dy burra: Ibrahim Rugova dhe Sali Berisha patën tagrin dhe përgjegjësinë të rrinin brenda përkufizimit kantian "duhet të reagosh ndaj së keqës që të mos bëhesh fajtor për triumfin e saj".

Ju premtoj sot se nga ky moment Ministria e Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve të Shqipërisë do të jetë në lartësinë e vëmendjes që kjo veper meriton, duke bërë të njëjtën gjë që po bëjmë sonte edhe në rrethet e tjera të vendit e në auditore më të gjëra. Ftoj të gjithë studiuesit dhe kritikët e veprës së Rugovës që të paraqesin pranë nesh punimet e tyre, sepse shumë shpejt do të përgatisim një botim special përmbledhës.

Dhe së fundi me lejoni të bëj një konsideratë personale si qytetar, djalë i Vlorës dhe deputet i Vlorës: Pas Skënderbeut, në çetën e profetëve të kombit, Ibrahim Rugova zë të parin vënd.

Fjala e ministrit të Turizmit, Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve mbajtur në promovimin e veprës së plotë të Presidentit Ibrahim Rugova

----------

